# UFC 71: Liddell vs. Jackson Discussion Thread



## T.B.

*UFC 71: Liddell vs. Jackson*
Date: 5/26/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson
Karo Parisyan vs. Josh Burkman
Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander
Ivan Salaverry vs. Terry Martin
Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Din Thomas vs. Jeremy Stephens
James Irvin vs. Thiago Silva
Alan Belcher vs. Sean Salmon
Wilson Gouveia vs. Carmelo Marrero


----------



## pt447

i'm literally dripping with anticipation...


----------



## esv

I can't wait for this one.


----------



## Randy GNP

Liddell by KO


----------



## liveson777

I really wish they would let Rampage get his feel back cause he didnt look good against Eastman.... im pretty sure Chuck is gonna bash him not a chuck fan but just dosent seem like hes ready to fight chuck


----------



## benn

Can't to see this fight either.:thumbsup: 
This will either be a war or a early KO win for one of the two IMO. If the fight goes past 3 rounds I say Rampage wins, if it doesn't Liddel by KO. 


ofcourse I'll be rootin for my fav. fighter.


----------



## liveson777

i personally think they will stand and when rampage gets hit a few good times he will try to GnP


----------



## pt447

If QJ shows up to win, he'll win. QJ is the prime example of a fighter who needs to be in the right mindset to win. there's no doubt of his skill, but sometimes he just gets in the ring and doesn't do anything. But i won't abandon my boy; QJ by unanimous decision!


----------



## JawShattera

not bad hey guys?

great main event.

karo vs. burkman- this is gonna be a great fight that will go to a decision unless karo subs him.competitive but edge goes to karo.


sallaverry vs. martin- makings of a good fight here. Both guys are tough. terry martin the more aggresive brawler and sallaverry serene and very technical. This fight will be good.competitive but edge goes to ivan clearly.

leben vs. starnes- im always down for a chris leben fight,although they could have come up with a more exiting matchup for him. Maybe the ufc is giving him a chance to prove his ground game. I would have had leben fight another slugger/ brawler/ striker if i was the match maker.
but this is still a good fight,leben has the edge here.


then we got jardine fighting someone!!
and that can only be good news since his win over griffin id assume there gonna give him someone tough.




overall a good event and ill buy it.


best card ive seen in a little while.most of the recent cards are one sided bogus matchups.

thats not the case here


----------



## NirVTEC

Did you guys not see the Rampage Shogun fight?
This is going to be 1 st round KO by Chuck!
When they battled before....it was not the Chuck we see fight now.
Rampage is a LUCK fighter....nothing more nothing less!


----------



## JawShattera

i think chuck will get the ko but id never count rampage out ever.

he could put liddel too sleep at anytime with nothing but his raw power/slams/gnp


----------



## NirVTEC

JawShattera said:


> i think chuck will get the ko but id never count rampage out ever.
> 
> he could put liddel too sleep at anytime with nothing but his raw power/slams/gnp


He's gotta get him down 1st. Best SPRAWL in MMA.
Should be interesting! Maybe Rampage was trying to look sloppy VS Eastman!


----------



## thehairlessone!

I wish they would have given Rampage another fight or two first. But I think Rampage could definately win the fight. 

The first time Chuck hit Rampage with everything he had and couldnt hurt him. Could be the same thing.

I am sure I will be getting this one on ppv.

rick


----------



## JawShattera

NirVTEC said:


> He's gotta get him down 1st. Best SPRAWL in MMA.
> Should be interesting! Maybe Rampage was trying to look sloppy VS Eastman!




no he doesent thats the thing, rampage doesent use wrestling really,its more just unorthadox power slams and takedowns. He doesent shoot in like a normal wresler. chuck's sprawl wont do him as much good here.


----------



## 941Fighter

^^^^ true he's unorthadox but both fighters are im sorry i just dont see Liddell losing this one. i got him KO 2:45 in 1st round


----------



## lsdownz

I think Liddell has improved too much on his take down defense, and his striking. 

Liddell by KO.


----------



## 6sidedlie

I'll sig bet this. Liddell with the win via knockout in the 2nd or 3rd round.

He is just an absolute monster, and has become such a better fighter since there 1st fight. Rampage is going to get picked apart


----------



## vancitypimp

Liddell's punching power is overrated, Rampage will eat his shots and pressure enough to get past his counter striking and basically do what he did in his last fight to get the win. Unless Liddell can come foreward and push the pace he will lose again, thats justwhat happens when you play defence against a fighter like Rampage. I also dont think Liddell is smart enough to learn from his mistake.


----------



## phizeke

If i see some clinching from Rampage the Iceman might get iced out....but dont get me wrong tho...Iceman got cold shots tho....this will be a interesting matchup....cant w8 for this one.....Iceman has improved greatly on takedown defense...it goes to show against his matches against Tito....enuff said....


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

i think you're wrong and liddell will beat rampage if you havent noticed liddell has knocked out many of the best so erm you're wrong with over-rated punches also liddell has proved his ability of improving and coming back to win such as couture and belfort i think this fight will just be revenge and rampage will be knocked out cold.


----------



## taiwnezboi

benn said:


> This will either be a war or a early KO win for one of the two IMO. If the fight goes past 3 rounds I say Rampage wins, if it doesn't Liddel by KO.


My prediction as well.


----------



## ControlledChaos

*Don't Think So*



NirVTEC said:


> Maybe Rampage was trying to look sloppy VS Eastman!


D*mn man it was his first time fighting in the UFC. U heard him say he was nervous. There is no way he would try and fool Chuck or anyone else by not fighting at his full potential. I think Rampage should get one more warm-up fight to get his feel for the octagon.

He Should Fight One Of These Guys Before The "Iceman" 
*Sobral
Ortiz
Griffin
Jardine
Bisping*​


----------



## CroCopPride

this is a title match right?


----------



## 941Fighter

CroCopPride said:


> this is a title match right?


yep for LHW champ


----------



## tda513

i think chuck will pull it out, but rampage is not going to be easy to knock out, i just watched the 2 rampage-wanderlei fights and he took so many shots and still stood there


----------



## southpaw447

RAMPAGE DIDN'T LOSE BY LUCK WHEN THEY FOUGHT IN PRIDE, CHUCK GOT OWNED. I'M NOT SURE I'M READY TO MAKE A PREDICTION I STILL THINK THEY SHOULD GIVE RAMPAGE ANOTHER FIGHT BEFORE CHUCK.

FAN: Rampage, did you always think you were gonna be a fighter?
RAMPAGE: "hell no, I thought I was gonna be a porn star!"


----------



## RickJames

Liddell is got this just like all the others, he's old school and until he meets the same type fighter like couture, then he will keep winning!! KO KO KO


----------



## SuzukS

It's hard to predict a winner. If Rampage comes out with confidence and determination like the old days in PRIDE, he has a damn good chance at winning. If he comes out like he has lately as less confident or nervous (UFC 67) he will not last 1 Round. That simple.


----------



## Oil

RickJames said:


> Liddell is got this just like all the others, he's old school and until he meets the same type fighter like couture, then he will keep winning!! KO KO KO



Rampage is almost like Couture...but with better stand up. Rampage is also a very good wrestler.


----------



## BrutalKO

*Liddell vs. Jackson 2*

....Man...is this gonna be good. Chuck's final redemption match. I don't see him losing this time. Nobody has Chuck's number, but Quinton has a chance to get it. I strongly feel that it won't happen. We all saw how Chuck beat Tito to a pulp back in Dec. Jackson is screwed. I bet Chuck is training even harder for this fight than the Tito 2 fight. This is Chuck's chance to secure his legacy in the MMA world. "Chuck Liddell is the best counter puncher I have ever seen"...Joe Rogan. Quinton HAS to get a good slam or takedown in or 2 to shake up Chuck. Quinton will not survive the KO power onslaught Chuck will put on him." I don't throw punches to try and knock you out...I throw punches knowing I'm gonna knock you out" Chuck. Bottom line..Chuck like with Tito 2...uncharacteristically will press Jackson into an early exchange. Jackson's Takedown & Slam attempts will get stuffed like Tito's did. Chuck Liddell 2nd or 3rd round TKO or KO...:thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO

Liveson777...nice top 5..I finally put 1 together myself..

1. Chuck Liddell
2. Randy Couture
3. Cro-Cop
4. Quinton Jackson
5. Fedor Emelianenko


----------



## BJJ Boy

I cant wait to see this.


----------



## Chunkyluv360

Thiago Silva should face Jardine imo cause there is no one else. 

I hope Leban beats kalib. Leban could be a good opponent for Swick to face after his loss to Okami.


----------



## just_matt

i think people are way overestimating how much better chuck has gotten since he last fought rampage. if you watch that fight and watch a recent fight he does the exact same thing , not so much an improvement.i think rampages fight against eastman was a fluke, and if he comes out strong and fights at his best he will spank chuck just like last time. anyone who says he has to take it down is making a mistake, he wrecked chuck at striking last time. i think it will go to decision with rampage winning, or chuck will get tko'ed early. last fight would have ended alot sooner but chuck grabbed on to the ropes like a *****. no ropes this time chuck, nowhere to run. rampage has a great chin and took plenty of hard shots to the face last time they fought, hes a tough guy. this fight all depends on if rampage can fight at his full potential.


----------



## JasonC

When I think about this, Rampage is coming in to prove a huge point. Iceman really is in trouble, Rampage is a better striking/stronger/quicker/not afraid to take a punch to deliver one version of Ortiz. If you watch their first fight, Rampage just slamed him around, and out punched Liddell. Rampage's fights with Silva and Shogun where him honestly not at his best, he didn't have a drive. Rampage will win, and fight Silva once the merger fights happen.


----------



## southpaw447

This May Sound Really Stupid But Is This Atitle Shot Or Is It Strictly Chucks Opportunity To Avenge A Loss? Anyway I'm Pulling For Rampage After That Gsp Fight This Year Is Going To Be Full Of Upsets


----------



## JasonC

Would it really be an upset?

I mean Chuck isn't 100% about 80. Also Rampage is about 80%, I'd much rather take a GnP that can stand up and slam someone through the floor, then someone who gasses is every late round. You get up close to Chuck he can't throw those big bombs and get get slamed.


----------



## -Rampage-

im going with rampage with a G&P KO in the 3rd round. cant see it going the distance and cant see either KOing the other from standing, so im sticking with my boy and saying rampage for the win.


----------



## oordeel

I think Chuck will win in the 2nd round by TKO.


----------



## masterdrummer11

rampage is nothing like couture. rampage is pretty much the same fighter as tito ortiz. rampage needs to close the gap and utilize the clinch and force chuck into the middle of the octagon once he's got him down. Chuck's a better wrestler than Rampage so if it goes down there's still a good chance Chuck's going to get right back up after he gets slammed or took down. Liddell by KO in the first or 2nd.


----------



## ruban

masterdrummer11 said:


> rampage is nothing like couture. rampage is pretty much the same fighter as tito ortiz. rampage needs to close the gap and utilize the clinch and force chuck into the middle of the octagon once he's got him down. Chuck's a better wrestler than Rampage so if it goes down there's still a good chance Chuck's going to get right back up after he gets slammed or took down. Liddell by KO in the first or 2nd.



d00d, when was the last time Tito threw like Rampage?



just_matt said:


> i think people are way overestimating how much better chuck has gotten since he last fought rampage. if you watch that fight and watch a recent fight he does the exact same thing , not so much an improvement.i think rampages fight against eastman was a fluke, and if he comes out strong and fights at his best he will spank chuck just like last time. anyone who says he has to take it down is making a mistake, he wrecked chuck at striking last time. i think it will go to decision with rampage winning, or chuck will get tko'ed early. last fight would have ended alot sooner but chuck grabbed on to the ropes like a *****. no ropes this time chuck, nowhere to run. rampage has a great chin and took plenty of hard shots to the face last time they fought, hes a tough guy. *this fight all depends on if rampage can fight at his full potential.*


Good post. I completely agree, especially with the last sentence there. This is why I'm a little disappointed about the quick matchup but this is more for Liddel to avenge his loss more than anything else. I'm not taking anything away from Chuck. He's where he's at for a reason. But I haven't seen much of a difference in his style other than improved takedown.


----------



## Josh3239

Just out of curiosity how many people saw their first fight and the last 5 minutes (or w/e) on YouTube doesn't count?


----------



## jcal

How the fu#*k can you guys even compare tito ortiz to rampage? Has tito ever beating anybody standing up. Does tito have good hands? Has tito ever handed chuck a dominating loss? Does rampage cry when he losses? If Rampage brings his A game it should be a super fight. If not its good night jackson


----------



## Toxie

NirVTEC said:


> Did you guys not see the Rampage Shogun fight?
> This is going to be 1 st round KO by Chuck!
> When they battled before....it was not the Chuck we see fight now.
> Rampage is a LUCK fighter....nothing more nothing less!


Umm.. are you serious? did you watch his fight with Liddell?? I doubt it. Rampage has talent and if you really watched him fight then you'd see it too. You're wrong.


----------



## Josh3239

I think several ribs were broken to. All he could really do was cover up.


----------



## JasonC

He couldn't even do that.


----------



## sheepman6

:cheeky4: rampage catches a beatdown he has to get a hold of chuck first that aint happenin karo is due for a win isnt salavery like 50 years old leben should lose just bcuz im sick of watching his crappy fights he gets knocked out or he bores us to death my guy red shafer chokes out salmon in the first round and keith jardine wins cuz hell be fighting a nobody fighter from suckville south dakota


----------



## masterdrummer11

MMA-BOT 6000 said:


> Whoa, whoa...whooooa.
> 
> Rampage is ten times the fighter Ortiz is. You should have your tongue cut out used as ass wipe and then sewn back in for saying such a thing


hmm..i tried to figure out how long it might have taken u to make that up..but instead i'll talk about what matters. tito and rampage do the exact same things. every fighter fights fighters differently. tito and rampage have looked completely different in their fights against liddell. that's because Rampage beat him(reason #1) in Pride, and #2 everybody trains differenyly for every fight regardless if you've fought them before. Depending on how you train is how you look in the fight. i guess i'll go have my tongue cut out and used as an..what was it again? ass wipe? and then i'll have it sewn back in for saying such a thing. tito has slammed peole(evan tanner, ken shamrock, etc..) too. granted, he's not the kind of slammer that rampage is, but rampage isn't as technical a fighter as tito so tito doesn't look for sloppy slams the way rampage does. just because rampage slammed them and almost knocked them out doesn't mean that's what he "should" have done..and it doesn't mean it was safe for himself either.


----------



## masterdrummer11

jcal said:


> How the fu#*k can you guys even compare tito ortiz to rampage? Has tito ever beating anybody standing up. Does tito have good hands? Has tito ever handed chuck a dominating loss? Does rampage cry when he losses? If Rampage brings his A game it should be a super fight. If not its good night jackson


Yes, Tito has beaten several fighters standing up. Tito has excellent hands(he mainly utilizes them on the ground when he chooses to put the fight there, but when he's on his feet he sets up his shots spectactularly. No, Tito has never handed Chuck a dominating loss. No, Rampage doesn't cry when he loses. I think i've seen Tito cry once, that was after his loss to Randy. Maybe Tito's a more emotional man, maybe he wanted to keep his belt really bad. maybe you're too much of a p***y to realize grown men cry. Tito was afraid of Chuck the last time they fought..so if Tito would have brought his A game(not being afraid and getting inside) it would have been less of a 1-sided fight) just like how Jackson needs to bring his A game. Do you have any more stupid questions?


----------



## Nate6000

QJ will take some punches and it will be over by the 2nd round, chuck will either get a KO or QJ's corner will throw the towel.


----------



## Josh3239

I am really surprised so many people are expecting Chuck to get an early KO. Assuming my memory is right... Rampage has only been stopped 5 times; of those 5, 3 were from strikes, of those strikes only 1 knocked him unconcious. 1 from Shogun after he broke a couple of ribs and took knees and kicks to the face and his corner never through in the towel nor did he quit nor go unconcious. The 2nd and 3rd was from Wanderlei, both times he received a ton of knees (and some kicks) to the face and only once he went unconcius. On all 3 he spent a lot of time in the Muay Thai clinch.

Chuck fights a very different fight then the guys at Chutebox. Rampage's biggest kryptonite is the Muay Thai clinch. And if you ask me, Shogun and Wanderlei are much more aggressive then Chuck is. Rampage has been hit hard a lot, I don't think Chuck has what it takes to take Rampage out. Of all of Rampage's loses due to strikes, it took a lot of knees and kicks to the face. Not one punch KOs.

Nate, do you realize what you predicted happend exactly to Chuck in their first fight?


----------



## JasonC

I do believe Jackson should be the fav. walking into this fight.


----------



## Mc19

I just can't get over this, Rampage is going to take it!!

Video Chuck Liddell Iceman Vs Quinton Jackson - Chuck, Liddell, Iceman, Vs, 11 - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## JasonC

Chuck has only faced one great striker ever.

That would be Rampage, and he got ****ed up.


----------



## motownbeard99

*Rampage will Win*

Look at the tape. Rampage fought Lidell already and won. Rampage isnt a ***** like Tito Ortiz- although this fight could still go either way. If I was betting to win, I probably wouldnt bet on this fight cause neither one is hands down. If I was asked who will win, id probably say Quintin.


----------



## Merc

Using their first fight as grounds for your prediction is an unwise choice.

Chuck is a drastically different. If you think the Chuck Liddell from their first fight is going to be the one showing up for UFC71... you're going to be in for a surprise.


----------



## motownbeard99

*You're right.. Chuck is different*

Maybe he'll show up to the fight hungover like he did on The Morning Show in Teaxs.


----------



## JasonC

How is Chuck differnt?

I've heard this arguement thrown time and time again, but it's the biggest joke. He does the exact same shit he's always done. Try and throw big bombs, he still gasses in later rounds and has never been known to being a good ground guy. IF you look at who he has really faced in the UFC it's not too impresive. A lot where over their prime and a lot are just one time deals. Chuck isn't a differnt fighter, he hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## Josh3239

Chuck has made a few small changes since his fights with Rampage and Randy but I don't think its enough to stop Rampage. Randy was not as technical as Rampage was in their first fight, Rampage's chin is much better, and Rampage is much stronger. I am pretty sure Rampage is training in Big Bear with Tito so his cardio will be excellent.


----------



## Merc

JasonC said:


> How is Chuck differnt?
> 
> I've heard this arguement thrown time and time again, but it's the biggest joke. He does the exact same shit he's always done. Try and throw big bombs, he still gasses in later rounds and has never been known to being a good ground guy. IF you look at who he has really faced in the UFC it's not too impresive. A lot where over their prime and a lot are just one time deals. Chuck isn't a differnt fighter, he hasn't changed a bit.


Yep a world class fighter who trains 5-6 days a week isn't different than he was 4 years ago. Nope, he's exactly the same, hasn't changed a bit.

:laugh:


----------



## Josh3239

You guys better not make me post my Chuck vs Rampage 1 animated gifs


----------



## Simon Phoenix

Rampage all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxie

Chuck was in Sports Illustrated last week. There was an article about his training. He is training his a** off but he will still lose his belt to Rampage. I read an interview with him and he was talking about his losses and the upcoming Liddell fight and I really believe he's gonna get that title. I soooo can't wait for may 26th


----------



## JasonC

Just because he trains 5-6 days a week, doesn't mean he fights differnt. He's trained the same way for years, so he's still going to fight the same way. That way will get him dominated.


----------



## motownbeard99

*Agreed*

Chuck is no different now then a few years ago. A lot of hay makers, great with stand up, but notice- he still never really goes to the ground or is in the clinch, and when he is, he isnt very good. Rampage gave him trouble cause he can take a punch, he gets in the clinch and if he takes it to the ground he will win again. Same story, same lidell fighter. Rampage by decision. Oh another thing- Rampage has fought better fighter on a whole,


----------



## Merc

I agree with what most of you say, but it seems like since Rampage hopped into the UFC, a lot of people just hopped onto his bandwagon as well.

Liddell shouldn't be counted out, he's a freaking superhero, and especially with how lackluster Rampage looked in his UFC Debut... I don't understand why so many people are thinking Rampage is going to walk over Chuck.


----------



## motownbeard99

*rampage bandwagon?*

I dont see how you come to the conclusion that there is a group of "bandwagon" rampage fans to begin with. I dont even understand what you mean because most people should know who he is since he is coming from Pride. Its not like he is just some guy who no one knew about and just all of a sudden appeared. The issue here is the Rampage happens to be fighting someone he already beat. It has nothing to do with UFC. It has to do with history and fighting style. 

Again- this is an objective stance. Lidells style did not work against rampage. lidell lost the fight. Unless he changes his style or can handle going to the ground, it will be a tough match.
he only fighter I truly like and care who wins is Fedor.
And another thing- I personally dont like or dislike rampage. I think he is a good fighter. Same with lidell.


----------



## Josh3239

You said it yourself, that his (first in the UFC) fight with Eastman was dissapointing so why would people jump on his bandwagon? Personally, I didn't think it was a bad fight. I thought he looked a little bit rusty and nervous, but in the end he got the KO.


----------



## 941Fighter

motownbeard99 said:


> Chuck is no different now then a few years ago. A lot of hay makers, great with stand up, but notice- he still never really goes to the ground or is in the clinch, and when he is, he isnt very good. Rampage gave him trouble cause he can take a punch, he gets in the clinch and if he takes it to the ground he will win again. Same story, same lidell fighter. Rampage by decision. Oh another thing- Rampage has fought better fighter on a whole,



that was a joke right?!?!?

the reason he doesnt goto the ground is because nobody can take him there, and even the "natural" could barley get him down..what makes u think Rampage can....


----------



## Merc

Josh3239 said:


> You said it yourself, that his (first in the UFC) fight with Eastman was dissapointing so why would people jump on his bandwagon? Personally, I didn't think it was a bad fight. I thought he looked a little bit rusty and nervous, but in the end he got the KO.


Just for all the promotion surrounding him, his persona, his 'character'.

I know I became more of a Rampage fan after all of that, knowing not a ton about his Pride fighting days.

Seems like people are counting Chuck out due to 'new kid on the block' Rampage coming in with a head of steam. :dunno: but what do I know.


----------



## Josh3239

941Fighter said:


> that was a joke right?!?!?
> 
> the reason he doesnt goto the ground is because nobody can take him there, and even the "natural" could barley get him down..what makes u think Rampage can....


He did in the last fight... atleast 4 times. And that's where the fight was stopped. Their isn't a lot of defense for getting scooped up and slammed. But then again Chuck went down atleast 2 times due to a punch.


----------



## 941Fighter

Josh3239 said:


> He did in the last fight... atleast 4 times. And that's where the fight was stopped. Their isn't a lot of defense for getting scooped up and slammed. But then again Chuck went down atleast 2 times due to a punch.



anybody can throw a lucky punch but if and i mean "IF" Rampage gets him down i just see Liddell standing right back up like he's done with every other fighter whose managed to take him down...thats what in my eyes makes him an excellent fighter, is his ability to just stand up after someone has taken him down..and yes i know Rampage destroyed him in there first meet but i have to draw attention to how tuff his chin was in that fight i was amazed how well he ate those huge hooks from Rampage


----------



## JasonC

You need to watch the fight before you respond. He didn't throw lucky punches, he was just out punching and bombing Liddell left and right. His chin wasn't tough, Liddell gets rocked alot Sobral rocked him but chuck managed to make contact while backing up.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ

Either one first of all has a punchers chance! They both hit hard as hell. Chuck is a pretty good striker and I have witnessed him defend against good ground games. Rampage is pretty hungry coming into this one and I think if Chuck doesn't land a bomb early...it will be a helluva fight. It definitely could go either way.


----------



## Grotty

Josh3239 said:


> He did in the last fight... atleast 4 times. And that's where the fight was stopped. Their isn't a lot of defense for getting scooped up and slammed. But then again Chuck went down atleast 2 times due to a punch.


The Rampage/Chuck fight was years ago- both are different fighters and lets face it Liddell is way better now.


----------



## Josh3239

I think Rampage is really underrated. We have people thinking he'll get KO'd in the 1st, even Tito lasted to almost 4 rounds and it didn't end with Tito unconcious (how many times did he go down?)and most of the fight was on their feet. 

I agree Chuck's improved, but do you think the improvement post-Randy 1/Rampage 1 is enough to beat Rampage? Rampage is different than EVERY fighter Chuck has fought. Even the fight against Shogun proved how much heart he has and how tough he is.


----------



## Grappler125

vancitypimp said:


> Liddell's punching power is overrated, Rampage will eat his shots and pressure enough to get past his counter striking and basically do what he did in his last fight to get the win. Unless Liddell can come foreward and push the pace he will lose again, thats justwhat happens when you play defence against a fighter like Rampage. I also dont think Liddell is smart enough to learn from his mistake.


I really don't think Chuck's power is overrated, I think it's proven. His hands are absolutely deadly. I think this one ends via knockout by Chuck in the 1st or 2nd. Everyone talks about Rampage's slams and takedowns, but IMO if you're within arm's length of Liddell, you're due for a nap. I think they'll trade for the first few minutes. Rampage will see he can't stand with Chuck, try to take him down (gets kicked in the face) or tries to get in close for a slam (gets punched in the face). Either way, Rampage gets caught and KTFO.


----------



## Grappler125

JasonC said:


> You need to watch the fight before you respond. He didn't throw lucky punches, he was just out punching and bombing Liddell left and right. His chin wasn't tough, Liddell gets rocked alot Sobral rocked him but chuck managed to make contact while backing up.


I think you need to watch that Sobral fight again. Babalu came out with his head down, throwing punches like a 3rd grader on the play ground. I don't even think he really connected with anything, but I really don't think Chuck was rocked. Chuck was just leaning back to avoid the crap Babalu was trying to throw out there.


----------



## JasonC

I've seen the fight, I saw it live. HE came in throwing punches and connected with a few.


----------



## motownbeard99

*We'll see what happens*

But the bottom line is this: Chuck already lost to Rampage. This is the one fact. So Rampage has his number. and it is Chuck who has to avenge his lose. We'll see- but to rule out rampage is just dumb.


----------



## 941Fighter

JasonC said:


> You need to watch the fight before you respond. He didn't throw lucky punches, he was just out punching and bombing Liddell left and right. His chin wasn't tough, Liddell gets rocked alot Sobral rocked him but chuck managed to make contact while backing up.



noshit?!?!?! i've seen the fight moltiple times maybe u should read the past couple of posts before u open ur mouth u have no idea what i was talking about.....


----------



## JasonC

Then don't make stupid post about how he got caught by a crazy wild punch moron. He was out punched, and was just geting bombed the entire fight. Learn a thing about MMA before you make stupid post like that.


----------



## Josh3239

Grappler125 said:


> I think this one ends via knockout by Chuck in the 1st or 2nd. Everyone talks about Rampage's slams and takedowns, but IMO if you're within arm's length of Liddell, you're due for a nap. I think they'll trade for the first few minutes. Rampage will see he can't stand with Chuck, try to take him down (gets kicked in the face) or tries to get in close for a slam (gets punched in the face). Either way, Rampage gets caught and KTFO.


You just descrbed the 1st fight. How do you guys not understand that Rampage's chin is tougher than a 1 punch KO in the 1st round? Shogun couldn't do it and Chuck couldn't do it when they had the chance. Have any of you noticed that besides his 2 decision losses, his 3 other losses came from multiple shots to the face from kicks and/or knees?



Grappler125 said:


> I think you need to watch that Sobral fight again. Babalu came out with his head down, throwing punches like a 3rd grader on the play ground.


Except Rampage is no where close to being anything like Babalu. Long story short Rampage can stand with him and Rampage can take him down. Regardless of the improvements Chuck makes.

My guess Rampage by TKO in the 3rd Round. It'll be the same as the last fight except a bit more evenly matched. In the end, I believe Rampage will win. And if he doesn't we need a rubber match


----------



## 941Fighter

JasonC said:


> Then don't make stupid post about how he got caught by a crazy wild punch moron. He was out punched, and was just geting bombed the entire fight. Learn a thing about MMA before you make stupid post like that.


What are u talking about my whole post wasnt just referring to that one fight u idiot u need some glasses or some reading courses buddy


----------



## Oil

941Fighter said:


> anybody can throw a lucky punch but if and i mean "IF" Rampage gets him down i just see Liddell standing right back up like he's done with every other fighter whose managed to take him down...thats what in my eyes makes him an excellent fighter, is his ability to just stand up after someone has taken him down..and yes i know Rampage destroyed him in there first meet but i have to draw attention to how tuff his chin was in that fight i was amazed how well he ate those huge hooks from Rampage



I'd have to say you're right about Chuck being tough. If you look at his fight with Rampage you'll see just how tough chuck is. Even though Jackson was able to have his way with Chuck, Chuck was able to take it. Jackson kept throwing bombs on him and G&P'ing him and toward the end of the fight Chuck still wasn't out and Rampage was like (mentally) "Why is he not out yet?? is he out?! he should be out! I'm tired as hell from beating on him."


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ

*And The Winner Is.........*

Hey guys! No reason to go nutso on each other. Let's just watch the fight and let that be our guide. It's been a great discussion so far and I'm enjoying it.

I like Chuck as a fighter and I'm looking at this fight with an unbiased opinion because I believe this one is a great matchup. I wouldn't put my money down on either fighter under these circumstances.


----------



## UFCFAN33

dragonfury72BJJ said:


> Hey guys! No reason to go nutso on each other. Let's just watch the fight and let that be our guide. It's been a great discussion so far and I'm enjoying it.
> 
> I like Chuck as a fighter and I'm looking at this fight with an unbiased opinion because I believe this one is a great matchup. I wouldn't put my money down on either fighter under these circumstances.


He is right. Don't let this thread get out of hand or it will be closed!


----------



## heavyhandz

Liddell no probs.


----------



## Brand X

Anyone else hear the interview with Liddell on Youtube?
First he wants Jackson.
Then Cro Crop.
Then Fedor.
YouTube - Chuck Liddell Speaks on Cro Cop and Fedor
is the link.


----------



## js9234

I'm pulling for Chuck on this one. The last fight Chuck never looked like he thought he was in trouble even when Jackson was on top of him. He still had that confident, you can't f**k with me look. He took a whoopin like a champ which wasn't near as bad as everyone talked about at all. I watched it last night expecting for Chuck to be demolished and it was nothing like a lot of people describe it at all. He got beat but not like he was slaughtered or anything.


----------



## taiwnezboi

Brand X said:


> Anyone else hear the interview with Liddell on Youtube?
> First he wants Jackson.
> Then Cro Crop.
> Then Fedor.
> YouTube - Chuck Liddell Speaks on Cro Cop and Fedor
> is the link.


Don't get me wrong, I like Chuck, but good luck with that...


----------



## murrayjb

Cro Cop is just a bigger, stronger, smarter and better striking version of Chuck. Chucks only real threat is his hands, Cro Cop has his hands and his feet. Mirko would overwhealm him IMO. 


But Jackson vs Liddel will be a GOOD match. I cant wait for this.


----------



## js9234

I heard the video and I don't think that is Chuck. Sounds like someone trying to sound like Chuck.


----------



## JasonC

I agree it really doesn't sound like him.


----------



## kmt1986

should be a awsome fight. I give it to Chuck in the second


----------



## Fedor's Hammer

*Chuck TKO at 4:28 of the first round*

Dana White is setting up this fight to showcase to everyone that UFC has better fighters than PRIDE. It is his own personal vendetta and has been trying to prove to everyone how good the UFC fighters are over the PRIDE fighters for years. So he is putting Chuck up against an over the hill, commercialized Rampage - don't get me wrong you have to love Rampage but Chuck will knock the shit out of him in the first round. Chuck's punches are just too accurate - Rampage will try to stand with him and go blow for blow and that will be the end of that. Rampage's only chance is to try to get Chuck to the ground but Rampage is too slow and Chuck's take down defense is vastly improved and bordering on excellent.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Did someone say Jackson is one of the greatest strikers of all time? Ohhh no.

I think Liddell will win via TKO in the 3rd-4th round. Rampage will probably win the early rounds, get tired, won't be able to take Liddell down, Liddell will hit him with the overhand right via counter punch.

Same old story

Excited to see Din Thomas again though


----------



## Rated

Am I the only one excited to see Ivan Salaverry back in the UFC? :dunno:


----------



## jehu pitchfork

tda513 said:


> i think chuck will pull it out, but rampage is not going to be easy to knock out, i just watched the 2 rampage-wanderlei fights and he took so many shots and still stood there


dude takes mean shots to the head & face. his vanderlei bout proved that. that said, it's obvious to most of us that liddells takedown d has upped, ante wise, considerably. chuck has improved, & rampage has leveled out. plus, rampage is just less calculating, just going in & attacking. 

i have to give this match to liddell by KO by the 2nd round.


----------



## briancox89

If jackson gets through to take down chuck with a slam I think he will have the better chance of winning. If he gets caught with puches as he comes in I think Chuck will problly win. Its been a long time for both of them since they last fought it will be interesting.


----------



## aw11111

*my 25 cents*

this is my first post on mma forum - so I thought I'd pick an easy non-contraversial topic to begin, ha ha. feel free to rip me a new one for my post, I'm sure it will happen.

Anyway - thoughts of a casual mma fan on this fight. I am disappointed that the fight is happening already. I'm anxious to see it but Jackson should have had at least one more fight before getting to Liddell. I know Chuck has wanted this fight for a long time and they were both probably pushing for it. Quinton should have to fight at least one other really serious top contender before giving him a shot. One, its more fair to him to give him more time to adjust to fighting in the octagon and two, if the championships in UFC are ever going to carry the same kind of weight they do in other sports you've got to have a more serious ladder before getting to that position. I know he's a top fighter in general but you have to do things fairly. Likewise from a marketing perspective if he made it through another top contender it would raise his profile with people that are not hardcore fans and would have built up more anticipation for the fight.

As for my personal pick/preference for the winner. I think it will be close, but I believe Chuck may have the edge just on sheer hunger as well as precision with his power shots, he's wanting to avenge his loss and Jackson doesn't seem as gung ho as he used to. I think Chuck can get taken down because the Quinton takedown technique is a pick up and slam style which if he gets the grip on you is pretty hard to defend against, if someone can pick you up they can throw you down and there's not much you can do about it. However, if this does happen I think Chuck can regain his feet much better than in the last fight, he has consistently improved in takedown defense and regaining his feet and is absolutely better at it now, and the octagon lends itself to his style of regaining his feet whereas the pride ring doesn't. If he's anywhere near the side of the cage or can get to it, he will get back up.

The big question mark is to me is can he take Quinton out with just punches. Jackson can take a lot of hits that would drop most others and in his other losses it seems that people had to beat him with knees in the clinch, delivering a lot more force. Can Chuck do this? Ive seen fights from earlier in Chuck's career and he can kick, and seemed pretty good at it. Will he depart from his normal style currently to take advantage of this obvious weakness in Quinton?

Regarding their previous fight I agree with people that say it wasnt as bad as many make out. Having watched it Chuck got mounted and couldnt get out but Quinton kept throwing and wasnt huting him as bad as he was used to being able to with others. In fact Chuck looked pretty good considering the position he was in and was taking the punishment. One additional item I don't see people commenting on, I saw an article/interview that said Chuck went into that fight with the flu combined with being jet lagged from having come over right before the flight. I don't think that he was at 100% and if he had been it may have been very different. WIth that in mind he may do even better then people are expecting, including Quinton, with how much better he is this fight and blow him away. And before anyone derides me about Chuck making excuses, or me making them for him, he obviously hasn't advertised this or hidden behind it as an excuse, on the other hand I've heard time and again how Quinton lost this fight or that fight because he was fasting for religious reasons before the fight, or counting backwards in his head from a thousand and got lost, or whatever. So if anyone seems to be an excuse maker for losses its him. If he loses this time it will be interesting to hear the 'reason'. If Chuck loses he'll probably just say 'I lost, I'm going to train more and come back and beat him next time'

Which brings me to the last reason I want Chuck to win. I like seeing the guy with the bigger mouth get KTFO, it's a lot more fun. And Jackson has definitely had the bigger mouth for a long time. I'll give him that over Chuck with no argument.


----------



## sumwhiteboy08

Dont be to fast to say Chuck will win this fight, its a wide consencious that Chuck is horrible at boxing straight up, hes wild, aggressive, and untimly. There have been upsets a plenty in the UFC over the past six months. Silva/Franklin, GSP/Hughes, Serra/GSP, Couture/Silvia, and Gonzaga/Cro Cop. Im not one to say Chuck will win. I personally believe that if people werent so scarred of Chucks hands that he could easily take one to the jaw, if Rampage can learn to box like a professional boxer, he could easily stick and move on Chuck, who isnt a very calm fighter, I'd love to see Chuck go past round 3.


----------



## decypher

*Ufc 71*

Chuck 2007 >>>>>>> Chuck 2003


----------



## Deadpool

I hate rampage. He's just...guh.


----------



## BrutalKO

*Liddell by TKO or KO rds 2 or 3*

...With all the crazy stuff we've seen over the last 8 months...GSP beating Hughes...Serra beating GSP...Randy owning Tim..and now Gonzaga with a devastating win over Cro-Cop. But this is Chuck's final redemption, I don't see him losing this 1. QJ is one of my favorite fighters. "I'm gonna whoop Chuck's ass"...he is hilarious. Well, as I said before, The Iceman has peaked...Quinton will not get in Chuck's range for a slam or takedown..Chuck will stuff it like he did to Tito. Liddell will force QJ into an early exchange like he did to Tito,and that's when the fight will end. Chuck's timing, KO power & Takedown Defense are unmatched. Quinton is a good striker..but not like Chuck..and everybody knows it.
...This win for Chuck will complete his Legacy...I just can't see him losing this fight. 

P.S. "I have to hand it to Chuck. He trained he ass off for this fight. Pound for pound he's the best fighter in the world"... Tito Ortiz...that says a lot


----------



## BrutalKO

sumwhiteboy...read my post...It's similar to yours except your take on Chuck...read my post and you will understand why I think Chuck will win big...besides Chuck has a much better chin than Quinton


----------



## 941Fighter

aw11111 said:


> this is my first post on mma forum - so I thought I'd pick an easy non-contraversial topic to begin, ha ha. feel free to rip me a new one for my post, I'm sure it will happen.
> 
> Anyway - thoughts of a casual mma fan on this fight. I am disappointed that the fight is happening already. I'm anxious to see it but Jackson should have had at least one more fight before getting to Liddell. I know Chuck has wanted this fight for a long time and they were both probably pushing for it. Quinton should have to fight at least one other really serious top contender before giving him a shot. One, its more fair to him to give him more time to adjust to fighting in the octagon and two, if the championships in UFC are ever going to carry the same kind of weight they do in other sports you've got to have a more serious ladder before getting to that position. I know he's a top fighter in general but you have to do things fairly. Likewise from a marketing perspective if he made it through another top contender it would raise his profile with people that are not hardcore fans and would have built up more anticipation for the fight.
> 
> As for my personal pick/preference for the winner. I think it will be close, but I believe Chuck may have the edge just on sheer hunger as well as precision with his power shots, he's wanting to avenge his loss and Jackson doesn't seem as gung ho as he used to. I think Chuck can get taken down because the Quinton takedown technique is a pick up and slam style which if he gets the grip on you is pretty hard to defend against, if someone can pick you up they can throw you down and there's not much you can do about it. However, if this does happen I think Chuck can regain his feet much better than in the last fight, he has consistently improved in takedown defense and regaining his feet and is absolutely better at it now, and the octagon lends itself to his style of regaining his feet whereas the pride ring doesn't. If he's anywhere near the side of the cage or can get to it, he will get back up.
> 
> The big question mark is to me is can he take Quinton out with just punches. Jackson can take a lot of hits that would drop most others and in his other losses it seems that people had to beat him with knees in the clinch, delivering a lot more force. Can Chuck do this? Ive seen fights from earlier in Chuck's career and he can kick, and seemed pretty good at it. Will he depart from his normal style currently to take advantage of this obvious weakness in Quinton?
> 
> Regarding their previous fight I agree with people that say it wasnt as bad as many make out. Having watched it Chuck got mounted and couldnt get out but Quinton kept throwing and wasnt huting him as bad as he was used to being able to with others. In fact Chuck looked pretty good considering the position he was in and was taking the punishment. One additional item I don't see people commenting on, I saw an article/interview that said Chuck went into that fight with the flu combined with being jet lagged from having come over right before the flight. I don't think that he was at 100% and if he had been it may have been very different. WIth that in mind he may do even better then people are expecting, including Quinton, with how much better he is this fight and blow him away. And before anyone derides me about Chuck making excuses, or me making them for him, he obviously hasn't advertised this or hidden behind it as an excuse, on the other hand I've heard time and again how Quinton lost this fight or that fight because he was fasting for religious reasons before the fight, or counting backwards in his head from a thousand and got lost, or whatever. So if anyone seems to be an excuse maker for losses its him. If he loses this time it will be interesting to hear the 'reason'. If Chuck loses he'll probably just say 'I lost, I'm going to train more and come back and beat him next time'
> 
> Which brings me to the last reason I want Chuck to win. I like seeing the guy with the bigger mouth get KTFO, it's a lot more fun. And Jackson has definitely had the bigger mouth for a long time. I'll give him that over Chuck with no argument.



very good first post im impressed :thumbsup: 

u made very valid points..the only thing id like to say about and point out:

u said that when a fighter can pick u up they pretty much can slam u but in there last fight when chuck wasn't as good as he is now...when Rampage try'd to pick him up and slam him Chuck didn't allow him to even pick him up, i think now the chuck is much better with take down defense Rampage will have to out strike him on his feet which is why i think this will be an excellent fight because both have proved how good there chin is and it takes a lot to KO them.. but other wise very good post


----------



## nomad

*Liddell all the way! final redemption.*

:cheeky4:


TREY B. said:


> *UFC 71: Liddell vs. Jackson*
> Date: 5/26/2007
> Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
> Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
> ----------
> 
> *Fight Card*
> 
> Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson
> Karo Parisyan vs. Josh Burkman
> Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander
> Ivan Salaverry vs. Terry Martin
> Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes
> Din Thomas vs. Jeremy Stephens
> James Irvin vs. Thiago Silva
> Eric Schafer vs. Sean Salmon
> Wilson Gouveia vs. Carmelo Marrero


----------



## Josh3239

BrutalKO said:


> Quinton will not get in Chuck's range for a slam or takedown..Chuck will stuff it like he did to Tito. Liddell will force QJ into an early exchange like he did to Tito,and that's when the fight will end. Chuck's timing, KO power & Takedown Defense are unmatched. Quinton is a good striker..but not like Chuck..and everybody knows it.


Because Rampage's takedowns are like Tito's? Did you even watch Chuck vs Tito 2. Tito's shoots were absolutely terrible. It was pretty obvious from the beginning Tito was afraid of getting hit. Rampage is nothing like Tito. I think Chuck's stand up is terrible, its his KO power that wins. Watch his fights; h has poor footwork, keeps hit hands very low, chin straight up, but when he hits people they go out. If they put him against a striker that could turn out bad. Rampage just happens to be a wrestler who picked up good striking. Chuck better keep his hands up and chin down, because Rampage, unlike almost everyone else isn't afraid of Chuck.



941Fighter said:


> when Rampage try'd to pick him up and slam him Chuck didn't allow him to even pick him up, i think now the chuck is much better with take down defense


Rampage did pick him up and slam him. Chuck just grabbed the ropes. Rampage didn't need to do anymore, because Chuck ended up going down from strikes a few time. I still don't understand how people think that takedown defense matters when people just scoop you up and slam.



BrutalKO said:


> besides Chuck has a much better chin than Quinton


That remains to be seen. Who has Chuck fought that had a reasonable chance to knock him out? Has Chuck fought anyone who is even a striker with KO power? He sure hasn't fought Wanderlei, Shogun, or anyother LHWs with KO power. Instead, he got Tito, Couture, Babalu, Horn. Yep all those guys are regular KO guys?

I honestly think that when Chuck loses, whether its to Rampage or someone else. His bandwagon will empty. People will talk how he is to old and past his prime. The only question is when.


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

*In Yo Face*

chuck will win and if you havent noticed he beat belfort who has some mean ko speed and power and i beleive he beat wanderlei who cares when it was thats beyond the point because chuck is just getting better and you pride rappers will all be sucking my ****!


----------



## Josh3239

Which is funny because I am hardly a "pride rapper". Most of the Pride I see is on the internet. But I can look at Rampage and Chuck w/o bias and decide who I believe is better. But if you really believe keeping your hands down and your chin up because he has knocked out a bunch of guys who are questionable standing up is good stand up, then thats fine. But it'll be a rude awakining when he fights someone who doesn't mind going toe to toe.

As far as Vitor goes. I don't think anyone will disagree with me that, that guy has awesome potential. But some fights the good Vitor shows up and more often then not the bad Vitor shows up. He beat Silva over 6 years ago. You don't think in 6+ years Silva has changed as a fighter?


----------



## mltd21

Hopefully Rampage will pull the 4th upset this yr by breaking the canvas with chuck's ass.
even tho ide like it to go to rampage, i fear that chuck is right, he will knock him out in the first round = (


Favorite Fighters:
1. Georges St. Pierre
2. Randy Couture
3. Mirko Cro Cop


Hated Fighters:
1. Chris Leben
2. Matt Hughes
3. Tim Sylvia


----------



## Merc

I don't think Rampage winning would be a very big upset, these guys are extremely evenly matched, and it'll be a toss up for who I think is going to win... though I'm pulling for Chuck.


----------



## southpaw447

I'm actually looking forward to see Thiago Silva fighting. I saw the fight poll on ufc.com and the odds are against him but he's no pushover. He's 9-0 and trains with Chute Boxe. As for the Main Events I pick Karo over Burkman and JAckson over liddell


----------



## southpaw447

chuck fan (russ said:


> chuck will win and if you havent noticed he beat belfort who has some mean ko speed and power and i beleive he beat wanderlei who cares when it was thats beyond the point because chuck is just getting better and you pride rappers will all be sucking my ****!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: NOOB! you do know that was over 10 years ago? Wanderlei got so much better after getting beat by Tito then he went to pride got in a better ground game and even better stand up and was Pride's middleweight superman for over 6 years! Plus vitor belfort is a mental midget and got owned by that dutchman overeem. Overeem should leave mma and do modeling or something he sucks:thumbsdown: PLUS IF THAT FIGHT BETWEEN CHUCK AND WANDY ACTUALLY HAPPENED, CHUCK WOULD'VE LOST ANYWAY


----------



## Deadpool

That stupid chain is so stupid I feel stupid every time i see it being stupid. Seriously.


----------



## [email protected]

H ehas already beaten him once but chuck is more clever now. He will not go to the ground


----------



## jeppagas

This is how I would like the fight to go.
I hope that rampage comes in and try to take Chuck down. And after a few missed attempts he will give up, and think f**k it - I´ll better swing for the fences.
Chuck will get hit and drop to the ground.
Rampage comes in a little to late and round 1 is over.
2:nd round starts with Rampage feeling confident and comes forward... Booooom WHAT was that ?
Another KO win for the iceman


----------



## Rated

Chuck has been keeping his hands low because he has been fighting against grapplers and he is probably more worried about them taking him down than them striking with him.

I guess that is the kind of confidence that he has in his chin and power that he does not need to worry about striking. Hopefully, Liddell will fight a smarter fight against Jackson or else he may very well lose this fight.


----------



## southpaw447

Rated said:


> Chuck has been keeping his hands low because he has been fighting against grapplers and he is probably more worried about them taking him down than them striking with him.
> 
> I guess that is the kind of confidence that he has in his chin and power that he does not need to worry about striking. Hopefully, Liddell will fight a smarter fight against Jackson or else he may very well lose this fight.




great point! repped:thumbsup:


----------



## Spartan42

I love this card! Its so good i think i might.....oh, i need to change my pants.


----------



## 941Fighter

Josh3239 said:


> Because Rampage's takedowns are like Tito's? Did you even watch Chuck vs Tito 2. Tito's shoots were absolutely terrible. It was pretty obvious from the beginning Tito was afraid of getting hit. Rampage is nothing like Tito. I think Chuck's stand up is terrible, its his KO power that wins. Watch his fights; h has poor footwork, keeps hit hands very low, chin straight up, but when he hits people they go out. If they put him against a striker that could turn out bad. Rampage just happens to be a wrestler who picked up good striking. Chuck better keep his hands up and chin down, because Rampage, unlike almost everyone else isn't afraid of Chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage did pick him up and slam him. Chuck just grabbed the ropes. Rampage didn't need to do anymore, because Chuck ended up going down from strikes a few time. I still don't understand how people think that takedown defense matters when people just scoop you up and slam.
> 
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen. Who has Chuck fought that had a reasonable chance to knock him out? Has Chuck fought anyone who is even a striker with KO power? He sure hasn't fought Wanderlei, Shogun, or anyother LHWs with KO power. Instead, he got Tito, Couture, Babalu, Horn. Yep all those guys are regular KO guys?
> 
> I honestly think that when Chuck loses, whether its to Rampage or someone else. His bandwagon will empty. People will talk how he is to old and past his prime. The only question is when.



i was proving my point to that fact that yes he did pick him up but there was also times were chucks take down defense presented him from even gettin to the point were he can pick him up in the first place if u dont know what im talking about watch the fight again


----------



## Danomac

I saw one poor takedown attempt. Chuck just exerted all his weight down but QJ also only had one leg hooked. Had he had both legs like he did in his second round slam, he would've taken him down then as well. Chuck then and now aren't really THAT different. People make it seem like he turned into this super amazing fighter. Most other fighters Chuck fought since were afraid to stand with him and couldn't really take a punch. QJ ain't afraid and can take a punch. People who think Chuck is gonna win in the first round aren't putting much thought into this fight. This will be a long and great fight. I'm gonna pick QJ in the 3rd. If he wins then its TKO.


----------



## AmRiT

Danomac said:


> I saw one poor takedown attempt. Chuck just exerted all his weight down but QJ also only had one leg hooked. Had he had both legs like he did in his second round slam, he would've taken him down then as well. Chuck then and now aren't really THAT different. People make it seem like he turned into this super amazing fighter. Most other fighters Chuck fought since were afraid to stand with him and couldn't really take a punch. QJ ain't afraid and can take a punch. People who think Chuck is gonna win in the first round aren't putting much thought into this fight. This will be a long and great fight. I'm gonna pick QJ in the 3rd. If he wins then its TKO.


Chuck will win, it was too early to put Rampage up against Chuck, he has only fought once in the UFC... He needs two more fights IMO


----------



## Danificent

Its just goin to be a FIGHT period and the best striker will come out on top. I doubt there will be any GnP unless Chuck gets gased and rampage sneaks a takedown.


----------



## Grotty

Rated said:


> Chuck has been keeping his hands low because he has been fighting against grapplers and he is probably more worried about them taking him down than them striking with him.
> 
> I guess that is the kind of confidence that he has in his chin and power that he does not need to worry about striking. Hopefully, Liddell will fight a smarter fight against Jackson or else he may very well lose this fight.


I would agree to some extent however i feel he drops his hands when confident and wants to drawn in his opponent to counter them, he doesnt always carry his hands that low.


----------



## Fedor's Hammer

The old saying the bigger they are the harder they fall suits how Rampage will feel lying on his back after an overhead punch from Chuck. Although my heart says Rampage my brain says Chuck. Chuck's punching accuracy is simply astonishing. He will connect with three or four punches in a row and not glancing blows - direct head hits. While other fighters are randomly throwing punches hoping they will connect Chuck's punches are thrown with pinpoint accuracy and no one can take three or four direct hits to the noggin. Chuck with TKO knockout in 1:18 of the second round.


----------



## joeyc37

although a tougher fight for rampage than last time, im still pullin for him again...and there no ropes this time to help chuck from gettin slammed


----------



## wolfjb

chuck is gonna knock him out probably by the second round.


----------



## Moriarty

If Rampage gets Chuck on his back then he can win but it will be hard.


----------



## Hatertots

If you watch footage of their last fight, Chuck lost because he ate overhand right after overhand right. He was already tanked by the time the fight went to the ground. Rampage's takedowns had nothing to do with it. Zero. Nada. Total non-factor. 

But Chuck has a major advantage this time around (no, not four years to work on his takedown defense): he doesn't have to fight in a ring.

In a ring, which is smaller than the cage, Rampage can walk Chuck down into a corner, neutralize his oh-so-exciting walk backwards and counter-punch strategy, and drop bombs. It happened over and over in their first match. They could've fought that fight 100 times and Chuck would've gotten his ass kicked 100 times.

But the larger octagon has no corners to get backed down into, and Chuck can step back and circle away from Jackson all night if he has to, and he will. Counter-punching is his bread and butter and I doubt Chuck has much interest in going toe-to-toe with Rampage when he can take advantage of his opponent's lack of cage experience.

Hopefully, it'll be a great fight. No matter who wins, I'm looking forward to seeing either of them lose to Shogun.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Isdownz....excellent point about Chuck Liddell. His striking & TDD have improved vastly. Also, Chuck's always been an good counter puncher, so you know he's got that rock hard chin. John Hackleman has nearly perfected Chuck's game. Chuck has put that "Mike Tyson" effect in the UFC. Most fear him...Fighters especially are afraid to get into an exchange or 2 with him...which is what Liddell wants. I don't see Rampage being able to absorb Chuck's vicious counter punching. Tito didn't...QJ won't either.


----------



## PrideFan123

Rampage gets Chuck down and beats on him... tko 2nd round.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

Salmon crane kick in the 1st and a severe concusion in the 2nd


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

*go chuck!*

yeh this will be an awesome match and it will last more than one round it will be worth watching but i think jackson will under estimate chucks punches and walk into a big right and chuck will win again hopefully becos i bet on him!


----------



## Bipolar

He whooped chucks ass in PRIDE.

no if ands or buts, he just got his ass whooped.


----------



## Fedor's Hammer

Chuck TKO in 38 seconds of the first round. Rampage will attack and that will be his downfall - Chuck will counter and it will be over!

Love Rampage but it is not in him to sit back. He will be coming right at Chuck with both guns loaded and that will be his downfall.


----------



## TAA

Chuck 1st round by tko rampage i dont think has ever fought in the octagon and it will make a big diffrences, anyway chuck 1st round tko IMP


----------



## shaana72

_Quinton "Rampage" Jackson interview and workout session for fight on May 26._

"I will fight in a phone booth if they pay me enough"

Maybe not relevant to the thread but funny stuff. I like both Rampage and Chuck. If I have to choose one I will cheer on Chuck but there will be no losers that night...


----------



## Josh3239

You guys do realize Rampage has experience in a cage right? Ever heard of KOTC or WFA? Matt Lindland ring any bells?


----------



## j.farrell

TREY B. said:


> *UFC 71: Liddell vs. Jackson*
> Date: 5/26/2007
> Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
> Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
> ----------
> 
> *Fight Card*
> 
> Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson
> Karo Parisyan vs. Josh Burkman
> Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander
> Ivan Salaverry vs. Terry Martin
> Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes
> Din Thomas vs. Jeremy Stephens
> James Irvin vs. Thiago Silva
> Eric Schafer vs. Sean Salmon
> Wilson Gouveia vs. Carmelo Marrero


At first I was kind of feeling like this card was lame. Im going to it so I was pissed. Im excited about it now. The re-match is a no brainer. Karo and Josh is going to be really good Im thinking. Ivan and Terrys fight will probably be good. I think Leben and Starnes will be good. Din is exciting. The guy Irvin is fighting is undefeated and comes from Chute Boxe. Im always excited to see Jardine. I think Gouveia is an up in comer, I like him alot. Plus even though at first when I saw Shaefer and Salmon were going to fight I was like who gives a shit? Sometimes those two mediocre guys put on the best fights..ie Smith/Sell, Griffin/Bonnar..Im sitting right outside the Cage. Ill be holding up a Lloyd Irvin T-shirt when the camera gets on me. Gotta rep my school.


----------



## BJJ Boy

I think rampage will take it.. I hope he does.


----------



## southpaw447

chuck fan (russ said:


> chuck will win and if you havent noticed he beat belfort who has some mean ko speed and power and i beleive he beat wanderlei who cares when it was thats beyond the point because chuck is just getting better and you pride rappers will all be sucking my ****!


Yes but vitor isn't that great anymore and Rampage smashed chuck in their fight in pride. He got the better of the stand up and then he took hm down mounted him like chuck was a white belt and then his corner threw in the towel becuase chuck would've never gotten out of it. And rampage doesn't have to speed that Vitor belfort used to have. Even randy couture knows rampage is going to win. He's great at striking and if it goes to the ground Rampage will have no problem there either. Stop being a UFC nuthugger


----------



## southpaw447

Rampage wins by 2nd round ground and pound


----------



## syrus13

im gonna whoop chucks ass


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

My predictions...

Main Card Bouts:

Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson
Chuck for sure..

Karo Parisyan vs. Josh Burkman
Karo

Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander
Jardine domination

Ivan Salaverry vs. Terry Martin
big fan of Ivan

Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes
lookin forward to this, gotta go with Leben

Preliminary Bouts:

Din Thomas vs. Jeremy Stephens - Din Thomas
James Irvin vs. Thiago Silva - Thiago Silva
Eric Schafer vs. Sean Salmon - Eric Shafer
Wilson Gouveia vs. Carmelo Marrero - Carmelo


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

i still think that chuck will win its my personal opinion but its just the way i see things going because chuck has advanced incredibly with his striking, kicking and ground game plus hes my favourite fighter maybe abit biased but aint life a *****


----------



## Iceman_666

Ok, Im sorry Chuck is a a level that no one else is at right now. His take down defence is not matchable and his hands are light years beyond anything Rampage can throw at him. Chuck Liddell by ko in 3rd


----------



## Josh3239

Another person who doesn't relize how good Rampage's chin is, how good his hands are, and who has not seen the first fight. Its just ridiculous.


----------



## ICEMAN_NATURAL

liddell is gonna woop jackson


----------



## murrayjb

TAA said:


> Chuck 1st round by tko rampage *i dont think has ever fought in the octagon* and it will make a big diffrences, anyway chuck 1st round tko IMP



lol, n00b.


----------



## murrayjb

People are really underestimating QJ. Thats all i have to say....


----------



## j-grif

*QJ vs Chuck*

I was at Rampage's last fight with Eastman. He said himself that he would love to fight Chuck again but he wanted another tune up fight first. I don't think they gave it to him for 2 reasons. 1st off who else do they have that can create an exciting match up for Chuck. 2nd Chuck is the UFC's man and they don't want him to lose. So I believe they want them to fight as soon as possible. Chuck will train and fight like never before, because he wants to revenge his lose. Rampage on the other hand will come to fight just as much, because this is his big shot in the UFC and he knows it. Anyway it goes this will be a war worth watching. If Rampage get a hold of Chuck then watch out Chuck because he will take him down and the raw power of Rampage will be able to hold Chuck down. If the fight stays on its feet then I hate to say this but, eventually Chuck's hands will take over the fight. This fight will go at least to the 3rd round and either way, 100% WAR.


----------



## bare knuckle

your right allot of people are underestemating qj......but he is not ready for a fight like this look at cro cop qj needed at least 2 more fights before he steps in the cage with the ice man chuck 2nd rd ko


----------



## Josh3239

He is not ready for this fight? Hard to say. 

One part of me says yes, he is still a newcomer to the UFC and to the fans. He should build a fan base, get some fights under his belt, and get rid of the rust.

The other part says no. He beat Chuck before and he is training at a great camp.


----------



## ICEMAN_NATURAL

murrayjb said:


> People are really underestimating QJ. Thats all i have to say....


no one is underestimating him, they are just saying that chuck is gonna woop his ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josh3239

You don't think that people believing that Chuck (who has lost to Rampage) will knock out Rampage in the first round (Rampage has only been knocked unconcious once by a huge series of knees) is underestimating?


----------



## benn

This will be a lot different then their first fight.:thumbsup:


----------



## M_D

There is no way I am going to miss this fight.


----------



## UFC fighter18

Hahaha.. dude, i dont like him, but Liddell got this!


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan

*Liddell backing out of UFC 71 fight*

haha psyche! i would now like to use this time to say that 



rampage via TKO 2nd round


----------



## DangerMouse666

:laugh: D**k


----------



## Mugai Ryu

DangerMouse666 said:


> :laugh: D**k


I dont get it you want a D**K???


----------



## DangerMouse666

If you're tryin' to stir somethin' up ...don't...


----------



## Anudem

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> haha psyche! i would now like to use this time to say that
> 
> 
> 
> rampage via TKO 2nd round


This is just gold...if I had the points I would rep you


----------



## herton17

I knew it was BS; if it were true , one of our informative guys woulda been all over it (kds13).


----------



## milkkid291

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> haha psyche! i would now like to use this time to say that
> 
> 
> 
> rampage via TKO 2nd round



you only wish liddell was backing out so your boy rampage doesnt get KTFO


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*

LMAO!!! you had me pissed off there for a minute. you S.O.B.


----------



## TheJame

My immediate reaction was, "Whaaaaat!?"

You cold, cold bastard.


----------



## Randy GNP

The first time Rampage beat Chuck using straight punches, or punches that came inside of chucks big looping hooks. Randy beat Chuck using short punches the first time to. Look what happened the second and third times they fought. Chuck will have to keep his hands up and look out for Rampage's punches but he can out strike him. Rampage does have very unorthodox and hard to defend against takedowns however. But I don't think even he'll be able to hold chuck on his back. Chuck by KO in the third round. But I don't count Rampage out, he has a better chance at beating chuck than anyone else has in a while.

I would also like to point out that this was Chuck's last loss, since then he's the one who's been on a "rampage." He has been more dominating since then and I think it would be fare to say he learned from his loss. Jeremy Horn couldn't hold him down, Randy Couture couldn't hold him down, Tito couldn't hold him down, Babalu couldn't hold him down, and I don't think rampage can either.


----------



## Josh3239

I seriously don't understand how anyone can believe Rampage will get KO'd. Don't get me wrong- its possible but the chance is miniscule. Look at Rampage's record, only one KO at the hands (or should I say knees?) of Wanderlei Silva. Not one or two knees. We are taking about 1 hard punch and maybe 7 knees. Did any of you see the beating he took from Shogun and Wanderlei in the first fight? He got whooped and still didn't get KO'd. Can anyone explain this belief that Rampage's chin will just roll over and die when he steps in the octagon with Chuck? Or did Chuck pick up some great Muay Thai that I must have missed :dunno: ?


----------



## southpaw447

I see a late victory or u decision for Jackson


----------



## benn

Josh3239 said:


> I seriously don't understand how anyone can believe Rampage will get KO'd. Don't get me wrong- its possible but the chance is miniscule. Look at Rampage's record, only one KO at the hands (or should I say knees?) of Wanderlei Silva. Not one or two knees. We are taking about 1 hard punch and maybe 7 knees. Did any of you see the beating he took from Rampage and Wanderlei in the first fight? He got whooped and still didn't get KO'd. Can anyone explain this belief that Rampage's chin will just roll over and die when he steps in the octagon with Chuck? Or did Chuck pick up some great Muay Thai that I must have missed :dunno: ?



Now I see a one punch KO.
Rampage is getting KTFO,like it or not.
:cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## natryl21

benn said:


> Now I see a one punch KO.
> Rampage is getting KTFO,like it or not.
> :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:



:dunno: ... rrrriiiiiiiittttttttteeeeeee  :laugh:


----------



## rbunnell

I love both fighters, but Rampage is going to get knocked out bad. And, he did not just get ko'd by Wanderlei once, it was twice and a brutal bashing from Shogun. I really think he is getting hurt.


----------



## Josh3239

benn said:


> Now I see a one punch KO.
> Rampage is getting KTFO,like it or not.


Like last time? :laugh: 



rbunnell said:


> I love both fighters, but Rampage is going to get knocked out bad. And, he did not just get ko'd by Wanderlei once, it was twice and a brutal bashing from Shogun. I really think he is getting hurt.


No, his first fight against Wanderlei ended by TKO. His second fight against Wanderlei ended by KO. His fight against Shogun ended in TKO. I suggest you watch the first Rampage-Wanderlei fight again.


----------



## benn

Josh3239 said:


> Like last time? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> No, his first fight against Wanderlei ended by TKO. His second fight against Wanderlei ended by KO. His fight against Shogun ended in TKO. I suggest you watch the first Rampage-Wanderlei fight again.




Rampage is one OVERRATED DUDE!:cheeky4:


----------



## Josh3239

Oh its on now. If Rampage is overrated but destroyed Chuck, what does that make Chuck?


----------



## benn

Josh3239 said:


> Oh its on now. If Rampage is overrated but destroyed Chuck, what does that make Chuck?


LOL, kidding man.
You must be the biggest Rampage fan in here!
Was kidding about the he's overrated thing.:laugh:


----------



## Josh3239

So was I, its cool. I am not _that_ big of a fan, just the fight has got me pumped.


----------



## gwabblesore

You rampage guys are leaning on the last fight way too much to predict this one. That shit was a while ago and obviously things have changed. I mean I could use stone age fights to make a pro chuck argument too, but itd be ridiculous, but ill do it  

Tito :laugh: beat Wanderlei who beat Rampage twice  

uh oh didnt chuck whip Tito's ass, does that make Chuck top of the food chain? No the food chain starts over cuz Rampage beat Chuck those old fights arent shit right now.

Wandy in his prime wouldve killed Tito 

Chuck in his prime will kill Rampage, 2nd rd tko


----------



## Josh3239

Gwabblesore, I just joking around with that guy.



gwabblesore said:


> You rampage guys are leaning on the last fight way too much to predict this one.


I think I am the only Rampage guy left  . Well, neither one has changed their style, they are just better at what they do. So I think the last fight is still a valid point.



gwabblesore said:


> That shit was a while ago and obviously things have changed. I mean I could use stone age fights to make a pro chuck argument.


You could but I think even Chuck fans would agree that Rampage is unlike any fighter Chuck has faced. His chin is better than all and his striking is better than all.



gwabblesore said:


> Tito :laugh: beat Wanderlei who beat Rampage twice


Tito and Wanderlei were very very different back in the day. And unlike refering to rematches, MMA Math makes little sense.



gwabblesore said:


> Chuck in his prime will kill Rampage, 2nd rd tko


Possibly. I just don't think Chuck can throw anything at Rampage, that Rampage cannot handle. I am going with Rampage TKO round 3 or 4.


----------



## gwabblesore

Well said, Id quote your shit like you did mine but I dont wanna learn how so Ill just respond to each thing in sequence.

Neither has changed their style, but Chuck's been winning and Rampage has been losing, that's the bottom line there imo.

Meh Rampage is kinda like Tito, obviously better but they train together have the same kinda fighting techniques. Ill give you the chin thing though, Chuck's gonna have to rain some punches he isnt getting a one hitter quitter on this guy.

MMA math and referring to rematches are atleast cousins, they're both in the past, in this case well in the past

Idk this could be a great fight, I just see Rampage covering up like he did against Shogun after Chuck lands a couple really heavy punches


----------



## SpoKen

Wrong. Niether Chuck or Rampage will win. Shogun will come out of nowhere and spin kick them both, knocking them out cold. Dana will then award Shogun a 7 FIGURE contract and a nice watch.


----------



## Josh3239

Spoken812, that's ridiculous! It'll be Mayweather! :laugh:


----------



## 941Fighter

Spoken812 said:


> Wrong. Niether Chuck or Rampage will win. Shogun will come out of nowhere and spin kick them both, knocking them out cold. Dana will then award Shogun a 7 FIGURE contract and a nice watch.



i like the sound of that:laugh:


----------



## FightNight

*Chuck wins*

I think their both really good fighters. but i think that chuck is going to train harder then he ever has. i think their gonna size each other up in the first round, kinda test each other and see if their any different from their first fight. 2nd round chuck comes out conservative at first and as soon as he finds a hole in jackson he's gonna take it. I like jackson a lot but i think he should of had a couple more fights in the UFC to help him prepare. 2nd round KO by Chuck


----------



## SpoKen

fightnight said:


> I think their both really good fighters. but i think that chuck is going to train harder then he ever has. i think their gonna size each other up in the first round, kinda test each other and see if their any different from their first fight. 2nd round chuck comes out conservative at first and as soon as he finds a hole in jackson he's gonna take it. I like jackson a lot but i think he should of had a couple more fights in the UFC to help him prepare. 2nd round KO by Chuck


I agree with this a great deal. I know he know he did do some cage fighting in Cage Rage (right?) but the difference between Cage Rage and UFC are the opponents. I don't watch Cage Rage, but I know they are no where near as good of fighters as UFC. This could be a case of the CroCops. Not enough cage experience. He might fight like he bounce off the ropes and work the ground in the center, but that can't and won't fly in the UFC. I predict a 2nd round 2min knockout.


----------



## Josh3239

Spoken812 said:


> I know he know he did do some cage fighting in Cage Rage (right?) but the difference between Cage Rage and UFC are the opponents.


He also fought in KOTC and the WFA. He has also been training with Tito. I don't think the cage will really affect him, he doesn't think it will. True though, KOTC and Cage Rage probably don't have fighters as good as Chuck Liddell, but Lindland is no slouch and Tito's camp will prepare him.



fightnight said:


> i think he should of had a couple more fights in the UFC to help him prepare


Agreed. Dana says that Rampage has fought in Pride so he doesn't need extra fights. Personally, I think he is just trying to get more insurance that Chuck will win. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## SpoKen

Josh3239 said:


> He also fought in KOTC and the WFA. He has also been training with Tito. I don't think the cage will really affect him, he doesn't think it will. True though, KOTC and Cage Rage probably don't have fighters as good as Chuck Liddell, but Lindland is no slouch and Tito's camp will prepare him.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Dana says that Rampage has fought in Pride so he doesn't need extra fights. Personally, I think he is just trying to get more insurance that Chuck will win. But that is just my opinion.


I agree. They did the same for Franklin trying to protect him against silva. But, if Chuck loses, he'll be forgotten and Rampage will be the new poster boy.


----------



## natryl21

Spoken812 said:


> I agree. They did the same for Franklin trying to protect him against silva. But, if Chuck loses, he'll be forgotten and Rampage will be the new poster boy.


You speak truth Spoken... but i can't really see Chuck being forgotten because people talk SO highly of him

But like u and Josh said, Rampage should of gotten a few more fights. Dana said he saw it as Rampage lookin for a contract extension or somethin. So they just re-did his contract. I think he actually did want the fights, just to get his name out.

I like Dana but this is just a way of giving Chuck insurance like Josh mentioned


----------



## bare knuckle

Agreed. Dana says that Rampage has fought in Pride so he doesn't need extra fights. Personally, I think he is just trying to get more insurance that Chuck will win. But that is just my opinion.[/QUOTE]


I agree with that it is either a insurance fight or just the fact that there is noone else ready to fight chuck either way give qj as many fights as he wants to prepare i think it will still be a 2nd or 3rd rd ko by chuck what happened in the past is no factor that was a long time ago and both have improved there game chuck just had improved more


----------



## Josh3239

I hate hearing that Chuck has no other competition. There are good LHW that Chuck hasn't fought, they may not be good enough to beat him but they'd make great fights. Forrest Griffin, Keith Jardine, Rashad Evans, Jason Lambert, Bisping to name a few. They probably won't win but I think they'd make great fights.


----------



## Kirkardo

Rampage All The Way


----------



## JawShattera

rampage could win but im goign with chuck


people that say chuck hasnt had any competition are plain and simple retarded


----------



## Chunkyluv360

Card looks kinda weak. 


Liddel by KO in the first.


----------



## TYKIDD

I'm saying this now because I don't want to listen to anyone else complain after Chuck KO's Rampage. Rampage said he needed more fights because he wanted to get a new contract. He wanted to get freaking paid. Once the UFC ponied up the right amount of cash Rampage took the fight. Rampage just wanted money. He didn't think he needed more time to prepare. That is ludicris. Rampage has fought the best 205lbers on the planet. Silva, Shogun, Arona, Liddell etc. Why the hell would a guy with that kind of resume need any more warm up fights. Since he left Pride he has fought Lindland and Eastman. He fought them both in a cage. Rampage doesent need a more fights first. Unless he just wants Chuck to be older so he has a better chance. So please drop the ignorant Rampage needs more fights excuse right here and right now. Thank you.


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan

The card looks pretty decent IMO. Liddell/Jackson should be a war. Just picked up PRIDE Hardcore Knockouts and it has the full fight on it. It was a really good one for anyone who hasn't seen it. Liddell is much improved, as I'm sure Jackson is as well. It's been a little under 4 years since they last fought. It's a toss up to me, but I think Liddell might come out on top. If Jackson does win though, I won't consider it an upset, like the ones we have seen over the past months. How can a guy who has already beaten Liddell be considered an upset??


----------



## BBMartial

*Simple Question...*

Hey Im somewhat new to MMa and i have a question...
As a martial artist my self from what i can see it seems like Quitin is probly going to beat Liddel. I like Chuck and want him to win but just from what i can see Quitin Seems to be stonger faster and he also has a bit more reach than Chuck... but it appears like everyone else has i differnt oppionion and think chuck is going to win hands down that statistics from what i saw where 74% said chuck is going to dominate and (i hope he does) as opposed to jacksons 26% chuck is truly amazing but what makes everyone so confident that hes going to be jackson? i over heard some people saying that chuck was just tired froma previous fight which is what i saw but still chuck was dominated by quitin and when he gets beat that badly i think people would agree that it was a little more than just fatigue that got him


----------



## Josh3239

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Card looks kinda weak.


I think the card looks great, the only boring fight will be Schafer-Salmon.



BBMartial said:


> .... from what i can see Quitin Seems to be stonger faster and he also has a bit more reach than Chuck... but it appears like everyone else has i differnt oppionion and think chuck is going to win hands down


I think so too. I cannot honestly tell why people think he'll win. My best guess is because he holds so many wins by KO, people just assume that he'll win with a KO. Why anyone thinks it'll be so early doesn't make sense in my mind :dunno: 




TYKIDD said:


> Rampage said he needed more fights because he wanted to get a new contract. He wanted to get freaking paid.


What does the guy have a 4 fight contract? Who gives a crap if he takes 1, 2, or even 3 fights to step into title contention, get his name out, and wipe off some of the rust. I want to see the best Chuck versus the best Rampage, that's why I want 1 more Rampage fight. If Rampage loses I won't complain, but I will expect to see a rubber match. 



TYKIDD said:


> Unless he just wants Chuck to be older so he has a better chance.


The last time they fought Chuck was younger. Besides, you cannot honeesty be saying Chuck hasn't gotten better with age?


----------



## TYKIDD

Josh3239 said:


> I think the card looks great, the only boring fight will be Schafer-Salmon.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so too. I cannot honestly tell why people think he'll win. My best guess is because he holds so many wins by KO, people just assume that he'll win with a KO. Why anyone thinks it'll be so early doesn't make sense in my mind :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the guy have a 4 fight contract? Who gives a crap if he takes 1, 2, or even 3 fights to step into title contention, get his name out, and wipe off some of the rust. I want to see the best Chuck versus the best Rampage, that's why I want 1 more Rampage fight. If Rampage loses I won't complain, but I will expect to see a rubber match.
> 
> 
> 
> The last time they fought Chuck was younger. Besides, you cannot honeesty be saying Chuck hasn't gotten better with age?


Because three to four fights will take a year or more to happen. I would rather see Chuck knock Rampage the hell out and move on to Crocop or fight Shogun or Wand. Not just wait around until Rampage thinks he is ready. Also Rampage had one fight left on his contract before he decided to fight Liddell. He got a new contract when he decided to fight Liddell. Which made him much more money. Again Rampage was lying when he said he needed more tune up fights. He didn't. He just wanted paid. And about Chuck being younger i was being sarcastic. My origninal post was because I know when Chuck drops a bomb on Rampage and knocks his ass out everyone is going to be saying shit like OOOOOOOO Rampage was rusty, He wasn't ready, Liddell is lucky, bullshit like that. Rampage is ready. Rampage is a MMA veteran. He doesent need any more fights. No excuses.


----------



## scat

Page doesnt have the killer instinct anymore. Period.


----------



## BBMartial

TYKIDD said:


> Because three to four fights will take a year or more to happen. I would rather see Chuck knock Rampage the hell out and move on to Crocop or fight Shogun or Wand. Not just wait around until Rampage thinks he is ready. Also Rampage had one fight left on his contract before he decided to fight Liddell. He got a new contract when he decided to fight Liddell. Which made him much more money. Again Rampage was lying when he said he needed more tune up fights. He didn't. He just wanted paid. And about Chuck being younger i was being sarcastic. My origninal post was because I know when Chuck drops a bomb on Rampage and knocks his ass out everyone is going to be saying shit like OOOOOOOO Rampage was rusty, He wasn't ready, Liddell is lucky, bullshit like that. Rampage is ready. Rampage is a MMA veteran. He doesent need any more fights. No excuses.


I agree fully, and chuck has some really crushing blows but in the first match they had chuck had a few clean hits and it didnt apear to phase jackson he just kept swinging...


----------



## bare knuckle

Read what i wrote i never said there is no competition i said there is noone else ready to fight chuck look at the list you named all of them have just fought except for jardine lots of those guys would make great fights but it is bad timing for them


----------



## Moses

Chuck is the clear favorite, but i dont think people should be really lovin Chuck all that much... i mean Rampage did take care of him before, and he can win again... Bottom line its going to be a great fight, and most of the other ones on the list sound good too... i'll shell out the cash for this one


----------



## FightFan_

word...


----------



## allrampage

Because apparently most of you forgot about the first fight, check this out: http://www.allrampage.com/DesktopModules/ShowVideo.aspx?Filepath=-676989465_53200781915AM


chuck is a great fighter, but if anybody can beat him its rampage. Considering rampage and TIto are training partners i think rampage will be very prepaired with help from somebody who has faught him recently.


----------



## T.B.

Don't know how many of you guys are aware of this or not...(not like it's BIG news, just a tidbit), but Eric Schafer pulled out of his upcoming fight with Sean Salmon, and he is being replaced by Alan Belcher. I for one, am happy to see Belcher back to soon. He has WORLDS of potential, and I think he'll put a beating on Salmon.

I am just curious if they're fighting at 185, or 205? Hopefully in Salmon's case, it's 185...because he's a PORKER at 205.


----------



## mgutz

why isn't there a 24/7 like preview for liddell/jackson like they had on hbo for the mayweather/de la hoya fight? there's so much interest in MMA it would have huge ratings.


----------



## dragonfly61

*It's just Chuck's time......*

Liddell is at the top of the game...period!! Chuck will not let Rampage get him this time. All due respect to Rampage...no dis to him here....Chuck has just risen to THAT level that few fighters ever achieve. I'll be burning beef on the grill and washing it down with CASES of Heineken Light and watching the PPV and be thinking life is good in the good ole US of A!!!!

AMEN all.....let the action begin!!!!


----------



## Davy Jones

This fight is either going to be a great battle or total domination by one of the two. I don't really get why people are complaining about him needing warm up fights. It's not like he's some new fighter who's totally new to MMA. He's fought some of the best out there. Take a look at his past fights, he doesn't need warm ups. And I also don't get why some people are so sure that Chuck is going to get the KO. He's got great hands no doubt about that but Rampage is a great striker, and has better straight punches. 

Rampage is not some slouch street fighter like a lot of people think (I used to be one of them). He trains hard with some good trainers and definately has the skills to win. 

And Chuck isn't just a wild swinger who gets lucky like a lot of people think either. His strikes may look crazy and uncontrolled, but he gets that KO nearly every time and definately has a definative technique and plan.

In the end I think that Chuck is going to pull this one out. I doubt it'll be as easy and some think (including Chuck himself), but he's gotten a lot better since his loss to Rampage, and is really on top of his game.


----------



## Moses

Mayweather 24/7 was a pure soap oppera. As much as i hate to say it, i still loved the show. People who don't even like boxing loved the hype around that fight and how great it was going to be. When we can get 50cent at Chucks house on a Segway, then we will be talking an HBO series...


----------



## Pirdefan

is the liddell vs jackson fight for the belt??


----------



## sharkbite1979

I've got nothing constructive to add, I'm just happy to see Karo fighting again. He goes wayyy too long between fights.


----------



## Kameleon

Pirdefan said:


> is the liddell vs jackson fight for the belt??


*Yes.


Iceman:
Chuck can't just stand there and throw bombs, it didn't work last time and won't work this time. He has to throw kicks and they have to land to the body, wear Rampage down. I don't think Rampage has the cardio that Chuck has, this fight won't go all 5 rounds. If Chuck has standing knee strikes in his arsenal, he better use them. Rampage lost to Shogun Rua in his last Pride fight because Rua was throwing knees all night.

Rampage:
Rampage has to do what he did last time and throw that whirling overhand right and make sure it connects. Rampage has to use knees and work the body of the Iceman, don't just look for the big punch or the big knee. Rampage does however have to look for the big slam, not only for the fans but to rattle Chuck. Last time they fought, Chuck got hurt sometime during the fight and it showed, which cause his corner to throw in the towel. Don't expect the same outcome, Chuck will not throw in the towel, not inside the octagon.

My Pick:
Rampage, round 3 or 4 by TKO!

Why:
He's beaten Chuck once before and that will play a psychalogical role in this fight.*


----------



## toddy95

I think Rampage will try to go to the ground right away.Drive chuck into the cage.If he can get chuck down its gonna be a ground and pound knock out.If liddell can stay on his feet he has a good shot of knocking QJ out.Unless QJ gets a lucky shot in.I think this is gonna be a short fight,probly wont go past the first round.This is gonna be a great fight,cant wait to see it.Good luck to both fighters hope they give it there all.Theres been alot of fights lateley where it looked like the fighters didnt wanna be in the cage.Putting it nicely i would have more fun at a yawning festival.


----------



## FightFan_

I noticed today that the money line has changed:

Liddel -210
Jackson +165


I got in when it was Jackson at +200:cheeky4:


----------



## DJdavidjoel

*Excited!*

I think Chuck will house Rampage.

Karo and Jardin are some of my fav's also, shit is gonna be a good night for some scraps!


----------



## shawnesty23

im only gonna order one ppv, which is the better one 71 or 73?


----------



## Pirdefan

shawnesty23 said:


> im only gonna order one ppv, which is the better one 71 or 73?


Thats A hard one but I think ufc 71 looks more exciting, but 73 is stacked, but im gonna have to go with 71.


----------



## theboz19

Lots of good fights on this card. The main event rocks. Perfect matchup. Rampage coming forward and Chuck looking to counter. Rampages swarm overwhelmed Chuck the last time. Both of these guys love to fight and they are good at it. 

I'm glad to see that Ivan Salaverry is back. It has been a while so I am interested to see if he has made any improvements. He definitely is a crowd pleaser who tries to finish fights. 

I'd like to see Leben matched up with another brawler. Did he learn any head movement yet?

Why is "The Sandman" a prelim fight. I like his style.


----------



## BBMartial

Davy Jones said:


> This fight is either going to be a great battle or total domination by one of the two.
> 
> Rampage is not some slouch street fighter like a lot of people think (I used to be one of them). He trains hard with some good trainers and definately has the skills to win.


Isnt that how all fights are?

And the only reason people say that jackson is a brawler/ street fighter is because he claims to be UFC 71: Liddell vs. Jackson - Official Site even though hes not.. hes a trained martial artist


----------



## ross israel

jackson is so totally going to kick liddells ass.


----------



## Artful Dodger

Wud up all.

Long time reader, first time poster. 

I can't believe that some posters here think that Liddell is the same fighter he was in 2003. Are you kidding me?

Liddell has accomplished far more than Jackson during this period. Liddell will avenge his 2003 defeat come Saturday.


----------



## sholmes1981

Artful Dodger said:


> Wud up all.
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> I can't believe that some posters here think that Liddell is the same fighter he was in 2003. Are you kidding me?
> 
> Liddell has accomplished far more than Jackson during this period. Liddell will avenge his 2003 defeat come Saturday.



Too right.


----------



## joeyc37

new champ on saturday folks! my prediction is rampage t.k.o late in the first early in the second


----------



## MUSTANG

RIGHT YOU ARE, it isn't the same Chuck as we see now. But let's be real about the fight game. Most fighters can get caught with a lucky punch at any time and it's over. but fighting against Chuck, the odds are dramatically higher that it will end that way. He will not be taken to the canvas and too much trying will be painful. 
ICEMAN IN A FIRST ROUND KO. THIS IS NOT GOING THE DISTANCE.


----------



## two wheeler

*It's a toos up. And Tito is a chump*

This fight between Rampage and Chuck is a toss up. Either of these guys can win.

And for all you guys who think that Tito is the #$it. Pleeeeease! He started out great, but the talent in MMA has passed him years ago. At best Tito is MMA's version of the NFL's Brian Bosworth.


----------



## TMR

Rampage will win.


----------



## kloudnine

js9234 said:


> I'm pulling for Chuck on this one. The last fight Chuck never looked like he thought he was in trouble even when Jackson was on top of him. He still had that confident, you can't f**k with me look. He took a whoopin like a champ which wasn't near as bad as everyone talked about at all. I watched it last night expecting for Chuck to be demolished and it was nothing like a lot of people describe it at all. He got beat but not like he was slaughtered or anything.


is that why his corner threw in the towel? hahahaha


----------



## polarbear

I had picked Liddell unconditionally, but Trey B. convinced me that Rampage has a got shot. Now I think that Chuck may be in trouble. Karmic-ally, we need one more big upset.


----------



## mrogi

*Rampage will destroy Chuck...guaranteed*

In order for UFC to continue to grow and expand into one of the 5 major sports it is vital to attract the elite athletes in the United States. It is no secret that those athletes are Black. The biggest,baddest, meanest Black athletes play football and basketball. If Rampage Jackson is promoted as the biggest superstar in UFC while flashing the money, the big pimpin lifestyle and hot chicks that go with the title, young up & coming Black athletes will be more likely to consider mixed martial arts as a profession. Currently, 90% of UFC fighters are white. Except for the tiny group of championship contenders, the vast overwhelming majority of UFC guys are a bunch of ham & egg palukas from who work full time on a loading dock. Dana White is a great marketer and promoter. Look for Quintin Rampage Jackson to emerge as the new Golden Boy of UFC on May 26th, 2007.


----------



## VinceD

mrogi said:


> In order for UFC to continue to grow and expand into one of the 5 major sports it is vital to attract the elite athletes in the United States. It is no secret that those athletes are Black. The biggest,baddest, meanest Black athletes play football and basketball. If Rampage Jackson is promoted as the biggest superstar in UFC while flashing the money, the big pimpin lifestyle and hot chicks that go with the title, young up & coming Black athletes will be more likely to consider mixed martial arts as a profession. Currently, 90% of UFC fighters are white. Except for the tiny group of championship contenders, the vast overwhelming majority of UFC guys are a bunch of ham & egg palukas from who work full time on a loading dock. Dana White is a great marketer and promoter. Look for Quintin Rampage Jackson to emerge as the new Golden Boy of UFC on May 26th, 2007.


I agree with you that Rampage is going to win, but that is about it. The rest of the stuff you said was just plain stupid. :confused03:


----------



## milkkid291

Wow, just wow. Very Stereotypical, and has is probably one of the worst opinions I've seen on this forum, I'm sorry.
Maybe you could've left everything out about the race. That has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## HexRei

I think he has a good point. Compared to sports like basketball or football MMA is still pretty whitewashed. And maybe he's right that having a badass grill-flashin black guy as a figurehead will draw more minorities to the sport. We'll see I guess!


----------



## MidwestTechs

Umm there are alot of white people in the NFL and the MLB is full of all kinds of races. and Kelly Pavlik is White, and Jermain Taylor is Black , and Tiger Woods is half black half asian. and Michael Jordan is Black but Brett Favre isnt. Oscar De La Hoya is hispanic but Floyd Jr isnt. and Larry Bird Jerry West and Pistol Pete are all white but Wilt Shaq and Dwayne Wade are not. and The Pink Panther is really pink. And the stars are all yellow. and poop is most times brown. and some grass is really green. And the UFC is not staged and noone wants to get their ass whooped in a very serious fight. This is not Pro wrestling or the NBA, these guys like Chuck Liddell in the UFC will never throw a fight. Chuck is going into this fight prepared to wreck Rampage and everyone better believe this.


----------



## allrampage

I agree with rampage winning =)


----------



## BJJ Boy

Dont get to attached to that idea. Thats what i thought 2 weeks ago. But now after seeing so much info... I think it will be a tie.

Think about it, Chuck has avenged all his losses but one... So what stopping him from doing the same to quinton.

Chuck is a way different fighter from when he lost to rampage... but so is rampage..


At the end i think it will become a draw!


----------



## RinguMaster

silva is black also, and he's the champion :thumbsup:


----------



## southpaw447

I agree with you that Rampage will win. Me and my buddies are going out to Hooters to watch it and their all in for Quinton Jackson.


----------



## southpaw447

HexRei said:


> I think he has a good point. Compared to sports like basketball or football MMA is still pretty whitewashed. And maybe he's right that having a badass grill-flashin black guy as a figurehead will draw more minorities to the sport. We'll see I guess!


Yeah i agree there is no racism here it's just it would be nice for an African American to be champion and _yes_ it will draw more fans into the sport having ramage as the LHW poster boy


----------



## southpaw447

Agreed i was kind of looking forward to Ramage holding the belt for a while but now that shoguns coming, rampage won't last too long


----------



## e-thug

mrogi said:


> In order for UFC to continue to grow and expand into one of the 5 major sports it is vital to attract the elite athletes in the United States. It is no secret that those athletes are Black. The biggest,baddest, meanest Black athletes play football and basketball. If Rampage Jackson is promoted as the biggest superstar in UFC while flashing the money, the big pimpin lifestyle and hot chicks that go with the title, young up & coming Black athletes will be more likely to consider mixed martial arts as a profession. Currently, 90% of UFC fighters are white. Except for the tiny group of championship contenders, the vast overwhelming majority of UFC guys are a bunch of ham & egg palukas from who work full time on a loading dock. Dana White is a great marketer and promoter. Look for Quintin Rampage Jackson to emerge as the new Golden Boy of UFC on May 26th, 2007.



A very bad first post my friend, I hope you learn sooner than later as this thread is about to get messy.

There is nothing bad ass about basketball. Ive seen some of them fight before and they couldnt fight out of a paper bag for the most part. And correct me if im wrong but isnt Steve Nash been MVP like 2 years in a row????? and isnt Dirk Nowitzki also in the MVP running this year???

Football is fairly even if you ask me QB for the majority is still white along with the Offensive Line and the only dominant position for African American is the WR position.

I will agree that if Quinton Jackson becomes champ it will certainly help african americans become interested in to the MMA world.

A tip for your next post, stay off the racial slurs.


----------



## HexRei

RinguMaster said:


> silva is black also, and he's the champion :thumbsup:


He's the current MW champion, all the other champs are white. In fact, I think he might be the ONLY black belt holder the UFC has ever had, although it has had a couple of latinos take a belt.

Just to address any issues of racism, I don't think the lack of black folks in MMA is due to racism, just that black culture isn't very into it right now. Hopefully that will change a little, I'd like to see a little more diversity in MMA. Yves Edwards needs to fight in UFC again!


----------



## VinceD

IMPALED 666 said:


> I agree Rampage will beat Chuck, but Rampage wont be champ for long if he does become the new champ cause Shogun will kick his ass again:thumbsup:


Well said. You are 100% right about that. No matter who has the belt it really doesnt matter because once Shogun is in, he will be the next champ. :thumbsup:


----------



## joppp

I think actually that this guy has a point, i mean look at Sokoudjou, straight from the main continent, Africa (Cameroon) itself. The blacker the better!!!

Nah just kiddin' i actually have no racial preferences among fighters. But its more easy t see when a white fighter is hurt than a black cause blood goes so nice with pink skin. But hey, don't forget the Russians, THEY are tough just look at Fedor and Karelin! We need more of them! :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## RinguMaster

HexRei said:


> In fact, I think he might be the ONLY black belt holder the UFC has ever had.


what about kevin randleman? :confused02:


----------



## AstroBouncer

This is MMA, nothing is guaranteed. You should know that much at least.


----------



## JawShattera

guys liddel is gonna ko him.

what the hell is all this hype about rampage.


he's a slightly better version of kevin randleman...


----------



## milkkid291

Wow I cant believe how far this how gone on. What is wrong with most of the people in MMA being White? When MMA guys want to recruit fighters they arent like "Well let's get all the white people we can get, then maybe get a few minorities". This is a very bad post, only about race.
Do i need to go on about how the illogical this post is?


----------



## JawShattera

sure IMPALED 


if i win you put on your sig in bold withtou quatation marks:

"i have a very small Pen1s and im a pre-mature ejaculator, yeah its pretty bad the only way i egt laid is with ugly drunk girls who have nearly passed out"


----------



## mrogi

e-thug said:


> A very bad first post my friend


Don't be so judgmental, my sanctimonious friend. Three pages of responses to a first post aint all that bad.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

JawShattera said:


> guys liddel is gonna ko him.
> 
> what the hell is all this hype about rampage.
> 
> 
> he's a slightly better version of kevin randleman...


Exactly! F'n aye right! :thumb01: :happy01: :happy03: :thumb01:


----------



## southpaw447

JawShattera said:


> guys liddel is gonna ko him.
> 
> what the hell is all this hype about rampage.
> 
> 
> he's a slightly better version of kevin randleman...


The hype is the fact that Chuck got owned the first time they fought. Sya what you want about how long ago it was but chuck is still the same fighter and with the Gauranteed Announcement that shogun will be added to the UFC LHW roster chuck will have even more pressure on him going into the fight

And don't even try to compare the Steriod Monster Randleman to Jackson


----------



## HexRei

RinguMaster said:


> what about kevin randleman? :confused02:


Good point.


----------



## mrogi

I believe that MMA and Boxing share at least one common factor...styles make fights. Chuck could actually be a more skilled fighter than Rampage and still get his ass kicked, simply because Rampage has the perfect "kick your ass style" to beat him.


----------



## benn

Get ready to make excuses for Rampage, Rampage fans.:smoke02:


----------



## mrogi

UFC is only one charismatic, frightening, savage, primitive, one punch KO artist, 1986 Mike Tyson, type fighter away from becoming the hottest sport in America. Rampage or Shogun might be that guy but I doubt it. The next UFC messiah I envision will have all those attributes...plus he will be undefeated.


----------



## southpaw447

benn said:


> Get ready to make excuses for Rampage, Rampage fans.:smoke02:


riiiiight!:confused05: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MHughesbestever

mrogi said:


> In order for UFC to continue to grow and expand into one of the 5 major sports it is vital to attract the elite athletes in the United States. It is no secret that those athletes are Black. The biggest,baddest, meanest Black athletes play football and basketball. If Rampage Jackson is promoted as the biggest superstar in UFC while flashing the money, the big pimpin lifestyle and hot chicks that go with the title, young up & coming Black athletes will be more likely to consider mixed martial arts as a profession. Currently, 90% of UFC fighters are white. Except for the tiny group of championship contenders, the vast overwhelming majority of UFC guys are a bunch of ham & egg palukas from who work full time on a loading dock. Dana White is a great marketer and promoter. Look for Quintin Rampage Jackson to emerge as the new Golden Boy of UFC on May 26th, 2007.


When Chuck wins this fight and he will. UFC will still grow to be one of the top sporting events. Where are all the black guys in hockey? and that seems to be the 4th best sport. You dont need a black guy on top for that buddy.


----------



## Dutch Master

Black guys/White Guys/ Asian Guys

Who cares? I've seen all shades of human deliver and receive ass whoopings.

I too would like to see more Black, and Hispanic fighters, but I'm patient, but not racist.

It's enough of a job worrying about who's who in MMA, but now we have to worry about race? Get outta here.

This new poster is here for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

im going all in when AA and that is Rampage


----------



## mrogi

MHughesbestever said:


> Where are all the black guys in hockey? and that seems to be the 4th best sport.


Breaking News: The NHL is DEAD. The 2006 Stanley Cup Finals drew a 0.3 national Nielsen rating. A Zero rating that means that a TV network could broadcast a test pattern and still attract enough drunks and stoners to stare at the blank screen long enough to match the number of viewers who watched the Carolina Hurricanes defeat the Edmonton Oilers. Every professional sport needs diversity to sustain growth and success.


----------



## southpaw447

mrogi said:


> Breaking News: The NHL is DEAD. The 2006 Stanley Cup Finals drew a 0.3 national Nielsen rating. A Zero rating that means that a TV network could broadcast a test pattern and still attract enough drunks and stoners to stare at the blank screen long enough to match the number of viewers who watched the Carolina Hurricanes defeat the Edmonton Oilers. Every professional sport needs diversity to sustain growth and success.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## vandalian

mrogi said:


> In order for UFC to continue to grow and expand into one of the 5 major sports it is vital to attract the elite athletes in the United States. It is no secret that those athletes are Black. The biggest,baddest, meanest Black athletes play football and basketball. If Rampage Jackson is promoted as the biggest superstar in UFC while flashing the money, the big pimpin lifestyle and hot chicks that go with the title, young up & coming Black athletes will be more likely to consider mixed martial arts as a profession. Currently, 90% of UFC fighters are white. Except for the tiny group of championship contenders, the vast overwhelming majority of UFC guys are a bunch of ham & egg palukas from who work full time on a loading dock. Dana White is a great marketer and promoter. Look for Quintin Rampage Jackson to emerge as the new Golden Boy of UFC on May 26th, 2007.


What are you, the Bryant Gumbel of MMA? Is the UFC too white for you? Seems as though this organization is doing just fine, regardless of the nationality of its various fighters. Hell, it's one of the most multicultural sports in the world, and it's one of the youngest, so that's saying something.
As for the lifestyle thing, maybe, just maybe, one of the reasons UFC fans identify with the fighters is because they seem more like real people, not bling-bling jackasses riding around in bouncing hummers, wearing fur coats. I know plenty of sports fans who get really annoyed with the fat cat athlete types. MMA doesn't need 'em.
Even if Rampage IS the guy of the future -- after all, he certainly is a great ambassador for the sport -- he's not the kind of guy you think. If you've followed the changes in his personal life, there ain't much that's "big pimpin'" about him these days.
Whether it's Chuck, Rampage, or someone else, I just wanna see a champ who can show me some beatdowns.


----------



## benn

southpaw447 said:


> riiiiight!:confused05: :thumbsdown:



sig bet?


----------



## sicc

What an idiotic post. Baseball is the same way, mainly whites. Even wrestling and hockey too. Some sports have bigger percentage of a certain race. Even the NBA is starting to get a lot whiter.

If you had just made the same type of post only offending blacks instead of whites, Al Sharpton and the PC police would have kicked your door in and jailed you. The entire internet would be rioting. lol


----------



## Highway61

Jackson's chance is if Liddell has bought into his own hype and truly thinks he is invincible. I'm going to guess that he hasn't.
Liddell by KO2

Parisyan isn't going to be able to dominate Burkman like he did Fickett. This should be an exciting fight, though.
Burkman could submit by arm bar, but I'll take
Burkman by Decision

Leben vs Salmon would have been the better fight. I don't see Salmon having much of a future in the UFC, and Leben--as I have said before--is done. Kalib Starnes didn't impress me *at all* on Ultimate Fighter 2: he was closing his eyes in the exchanges.
Leben by Decision


----------



## firedoc

*Liddell wasted?*

He is toast--watch third video down here

UFC 71 - Blog - BostonsportZ


----------



## Highway61

Liddell is exhausted and extremely bored by the inanity of the interview (he might be hungover, too--I mean, who knows), but the Liddell we'll see on fight night will be a different one, for sure.


----------



## HexRei

Highway61 said:


> Liddell is exhausted and extremely bored by the inanity of the interview (he might be hungover, too--I mean, who knows), but the Liddell we'll see on fight night will be a different one, for sure.


Liddell was recovering from pneuomonia at the time and was on a couple different types of medication before that interview, which is why he is groggy and unintelligible. Dana was really pissed off that Liddell's crew even let him do the interview in that state, Dana called them "assholes" I believe for letting him go on. 
Also that happened like three months ago.


----------



## Highway61

HexRei said:


> Liddell was recovering from pneuomonia at the time and was on a couple different types of medication before that interview, which is why he is groggy and unintelligible. Dana was really pissed off that Liddell's crew even let him do the interview in that state, Dana called them "assholes" I believe for letting him go on.
> Also that happened like three months ago.



Excellent information. Thank you.


----------



## andy_olinyk

i saw the first rampage vs chuck fight and i had a theory that this fight is gonna be just like ortiz vs shamrock whereas chuck will be like shamrock and rampage is like ortiz where in chuck will keep trying to win against rampage but in the end the result the same he loses each time...... but then....i got a second theory



i watched a promo package to the silva vs rampage 2 fight and rampage said that chuck is tougher then silva. rampage said he took chuck down then i saw somewhere that it had said when i was searching for the rampage vs silva part two fight that rampage got knocked out twice by silva so if chuck is tougher then silva and silva knocked rampage out then chuck is gonna destroy rampage. 

who know'se maybe it'll be a draw i dont know if that can happen in this kind of fight.


----------



## LivingDedMan

"Don't miss it, don't miss it."


----------



## Bipolar

andy_olinyk said:


> i saw the first rampage vs chuck fight and i had a theory that this fight is gonna be just like ortiz vs shamrock whereas chuck will be like shamrock and rampage is like ortiz where in chuck will keep trying to win against rampage but in the end the result the same he loses each time...... but then....i got a second theory
> 
> 
> 
> i watched a promo package to the silva vs rampage 2 fight and rampage said that chuck is tougher then silva. rampage said he took chuck down then i saw somewhere that it had said when i was searching for the rampage vs silva part two fight that rampage got knocked out twice by silva so if chuck is tougher then silva and silva knocked rampage out then chuck is gonna destroy rampage.
> 
> who know'se maybe it'll be a draw i dont know if that can happen in this kind of fight.




watch out, someone watched the promo pack.


----------



## urbanator

andy_olinyk said:


> ... so if chuck is tougher then silva and silva knocked rampage out then chuck is gonna destroy rampage.


Sorry, transitive property does not apply to MMA.


----------



## toddy95

*what a idiot.*



mrogi said:


> In order for UFC to continue to grow and expand into one of the 5 major sports it is vital to attract the elite athletes in the United States. It is no secret that those athletes are Black. The biggest,baddest, meanest Black athletes play football and basketball. If Rampage Jackson is promoted as the biggest superstar in UFC while flashing the money, the big pimpin lifestyle and hot chicks that go with the title, young up & coming Black athletes will be more likely to consider mixed martial arts as a profession. Currently, 90% of UFC fighters are white. Except for the tiny group of championship contenders, the vast overwhelming majority of UFC guys are a bunch of ham & egg palukas from who work full time on a loading dock. Dana White is a great marketer and promoter. Look for Quintin Rampage Jackson to emerge as the new Golden Boy of UFC on May 26th, 2007.




Theses r the best fighters in the world you wanna put basketball players in there.LOL.Are you sniffin glue or what.This is the dumbest post i have ever seen in my life.These guys are in there because there the best,they earned it.Your talking about football players in hereLOL.Look what crocop done to big bob sapp.I believe it lasted a minute,and sapp got a broken jaw. ham & egg palukas........if there ham & egg palukas why dont you get your ass in there and give it a shot.


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

I don't know about you guys but its time to put the beer in the fridge and put in an order for some wings!!! Its going to be a good night!! :thumb01:


----------



## andy_olinyk

Bipolar said:


> watch out, someone watched the promo pack.


you totally over looked my whole post,but thats ok i'll over look you ,all's fair in love & war. :wink01:


----------



## andy_olinyk

urbanator said:


> Sorry, transitive property does not apply to MMA.


 what i really have no clue what in the hell you are talking about. but never the less,its gonna be an awesome fight either way nomatter whoever wins or loses.


----------



## 6sidedlie

I've probably predicted before, but in all honesty I always forget so I'm starting with a clean slate. 

Main Card Bouts:

Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson

[Hell of a Main-Event, but I really see this being one sided. I think Rampage will get hit early, and choose to throw with Liddell and go for the KO. It'll be a big mistake and Liddell will catch him and end it in the 2nd or 3rd.]

Pick: Liddell via TKO in late 2nd.

Karo Parisyan vs. Josh Burkman

[I'm actually really pumped for this fight. Karo gets to show off his talents in a some what hyped fight against a worthy opponent. Ones good at throwing and judo while one is a natural wrestler. I see Karos intensity being to much for Burkman, and Karo overwhelms him and pulls out the decision.]

Pick: Karo via Unanimous Decision (30-27,30,27,30,27)

Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander

[This should be Jardines turn to show he's worthy of people mentioning his name with Liddell and the world title. Jardines striking look strong and polished against Griffin and I havn't seen anything of Alexander, but know he's Militech. Not going to be enough.]

Pick: Jardine via TKO in the 1st

Ivan Salaverry vs. Terry Martin

[So when Martin faught previously did he fight at a higher weight class? He looked powerful, but I think Salaverry is ready to return and from the matches I've seen from this guy he's hella talented. I think Martin will gas, and Salaverry will make him tap.]

Pick: Salaverry via Submission in the 3rd.

Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes

[Bye bye Leben. He's fighting a guy I think has a better ground game then MacDonald (Ground and Pound that is) and way crisper striking. I see Leben getting bloodied the **** up, and Starnes making people notice him and that he should've won TUF2.]

Pick: Starnes via TKO in the 2nd.

Preliminary Bouts:

*Din Thomas* vs. Jeremy Stephensn
James Irvin vs. *Thiago Silva*
Alan Belcher vs. *Sean Salmon*
Wilson Gouveia vs. *Carmelo Marrero*


----------



## splasvegas

Yesterday's press conference:
Raw Vegas UFC: 71.


----------



## T.B.

Belcher is gonna tool Sean Salmon, and I can't wait.


----------



## mrogi

Ladies and Gentleman: By Knockout...The NEW Light Heavyweight Champion of the World...*Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson*

..._you heard it here first, folks_ :thumb03:


----------



## HexRei

mrogi said:


> Ladies and Gentleman: By Knockout...The NEW Light Heavyweight Champion of the World...*Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson*
> 
> ..._you heard it here first, folks_ :thumb03:


What an outrageous prediction! :thumb01:


----------



## LivingDedMan

Chuck by KO
Leben by KO
Griffin by KO
Karo by KO

It's going to be an excellent night. I bet the celebs will be out in full force too. I haven't seen Shaq lately, I bet he'll be out pimpin' it up. Boo yah!


----------



## Bipolar

Chuck Liddell may beat Rampage b/c Rampage isn't in his prime anymore.

But I doubt Chuck Liddell has what it takes to ko Rampage, only vicious Wandy knees did that.

A fist hasn't ever ko'd him.

Rampage still has beaten Chuck Liddell and knows his weaknesses, I think Rampage has a better chance than anyone else outside of PRIDE.

No matter, Sokoudjou will destroy Chuck Liddell.


----------



## SubtleAssasin

^If Sokouhdjou plowed through Arona and Big Nog, then Chuck wouldn't be a problem.

I think Rampage is the one opponant that Chuck is truly at his weakest against. Chuck's strengths are his takedown offense and his striking. Rampage has an iron chin, and has taken a beating from the worst. In the Wandy and Shogun fights, he was beaten by knees, and he withstood A LOT of punishment. So i predict Rampage will do the same in this one, and pull off an upset over Chuck. If he does lose, this definitely will be in the latter rounds.


----------



## Bipolar

SubtleAssasin said:


> ^If Sokouhdjou plowed through Arona and Big Nog, then Chuck wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I think Rampage is the one opponant that Chuck is truly at his weakest against. Chuck's strengths are his takedown offense and his striking. Rampage has an iron chin, and has taken a beating from the worst. In the Wandy and Shogun fights, he was beaten by knees, and he withstood A LOT of punishment. So i predict Rampage will do the same in this one, and pull off an upset over Chuck. If he does lose, this definitely will be in the latter rounds.


Rampage said, I'm the Ice Breaker, I'm gon break dat Ice.

I saw the weigh ins, Rampage looks unstoppable, Chuck looks frightened.

Rampage gon wup that ass, again.


----------



## gwabblesore

Bipolar said:


> Rampage said, I'm the Ice Breaker, I'm gon break dat Ice.
> 
> I saw the weigh ins, Rampage looks unstoppable, Chuck looks frightened.
> 
> Rampage gon wup that ass, again.


Close fight, but i PROMISE you Chuck's not frightened.


----------



## Damone

I guess I'll post my *late* predictions before the show starts.

No pre-lims.

Karo vs Burkman: Karo by UD.

Starnes vs Leben: Starnes by submission in round 3.

Jardine vs Alexander: Jardine TKO in round 2.

Salaverry vs Martin: Salaverry by sub in round 2.

Liddell vs Jackson: Liddell by TKO in round 3.


----------



## Blakey

Imagine if Liddell knocks him out with the first punch!!!!
Would you be happy or unhappy?


----------



## chazz339

NirVTEC said:


> Did you guys not see the Rampage Shogun fight?
> This is going to be 1 st round KO by Chuck!
> When they battled before....it was not the Chuck we see fight now.
> Rampage is a LUCK fighter....nothing more nothing less!


You do'nt know a thing about mma if you think rampage is a luck fighter!!!!!!!!!!!lol Get real newbie chuck will be dismantled tonight, and I can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!! P.S. I hope that breaks your heartlol.


----------



## chazz339

I totaly agree. Chuck is very intimidated by rampage,and you will see that in the outcome. "RAMPAGE" by ko rd2


----------



## Damone

The good thing: We are getting a solid PPV in UFC 71.

The bad thing: There will be an influx of retards that post stupid shit.


----------



## sloppypeter

i'm a noob the board but anyway-------------
I don't care who wins(i like both fighters) I hope it goes the 5 rounds with lots of hits & blood


----------



## gwabblesore

chazz339 said:


> I totaly agree. Chuck is very intimidated by rampage,and you will see that in the outcome. "RAMPAGE" by ko rd2


:sarcastic12: 

Chuck is one of the calmest most unshakable fighters ive ever seen. His stare downs are the best cuz he gets that little smile goin on.


----------



## Boozers3222

I apologize if has been asked but is anyone carrying the UFC 71 post-fight with interviews after the fights etc..?


----------



## DanMMAFan

I went 3-4 in my prelimenary predictions. Got Salmon vs belcher wrong.


----------



## BigRandy

4 for 4 so far... :wink03:


----------



## BRam03

does anyone know when the final fight will be?


----------



## LAWDOG

Chuck's win streak ends tonight.


----------



## BigRandy

5 for 5 baby but i did think leben was gonna win and I think he did, but hey Im not a judge ... Post fight leben proves he's a b*tch again.. No wonder I cant stand him


----------



## Deadpool

2 for 2 on the main card. Wow what a KO.


----------



## mair79

who won


----------



## Highway61

Those of you who are actually viewing the fights, was the burkman fight good or was he just dominated?


----------



## VinceD

It was a good fight, but Karo dominated the fight to me.


----------



## robofish

yes do tell who won ?


----------



## Highway61

VinceD said:


> It was a good fight, but Karo dominated the fight to me.


Thank you


----------



## Deadpool

Mine was in regard to Jardine getting KO'd

On a sidenote. Check out the number of users browsing at the moment. We really spike on big nights.


----------



## 350chevy

did lidell won?


----------



## Highway61

Lidell fight hasn't started yet


----------



## kiser

They start yet?


----------



## baz00ca

Bet on Black its alllll over. so much for chucks improvements


----------



## Highway61

Well, I said that Lidell could lose, only, if he bought into his own hype. Looks like he did. Geezus.


----------



## Highway61

Chuck Liddell (Pictures) vs. Quinton Jackson (Pictures)
Round 1
Jackson cuts off the cage as Liddell circles. Rampage opens up with a one-two. Liddell calmly steps away. Quinton Jackson knocks out Chuck Liddell with a hard right hand and some pound for good measure. Liddell complains but he was clearly out. The official time is 1:53 of the first.

(from Sherdog)


----------



## kiser

what happened??

did jackson win??


----------



## Highway61

Those of you who saw it, please offer your thoughts.


----------



## motownbeard99

To All The Idiots Who Thought Chuck Was Going To Win- You're All Jokes. It Was Obvious- Like I Said In My Past Posts. Rampage Dominated Him In 2003, And He Will Do It Again. Your All Losers Who Know Nothing About The Sport. This Was Easy As Hell To Predict. Some Of You Are Like, "well You Just Wait A Minute This Is The 'new Chuck'" Whatever The Hell That Means. Take Your Socks And Shove Them In Your Mouths.


----------



## baz00ca

lol remember those karma talks? Chuck was predicting to knock out Jackson first round...look what hes done 

Thoughts...Rampage slipped a punch and threw a hook catching Chuck right on the button. bit of GnP later it was over. great stoppage by the ref. Chuck recovered quick but he was completely limp for a second there


----------



## kiser

OMG 1:53 1ST round?????


----------



## HEATHCLIFFGI

that sucked. i wish lidell would have won, but thats not the worst part. how many fights ended in the first tonight
?


----------



## Highway61

motownbeard99 said:


> To All The Idiots Who Thought Chuck Was Going To Win- You're All Jokes. It Was Obvious- Like I Said In My Past Posts. Rampage Dominated Him In 2003, And He Will Do It Again. Your All Losers Who Know Nothing About The Sport. This Was Easy As Hell To Predict. Some Of You Are Like, "well You Just Wait A Minute This Is The 'new Chuck'" Whatever The Hell That Means. Take Your Socks And Shove Them In Your Mouths.



There is no need for this kind of idiotic post.

That's what makes sports exciting: the "not knowing" what will happen with complete certainty.


Those of us who were wrong will freely admit it. Once you have never been mistaken in a fight prediction you can start bragging.


----------



## scat

What the hell was that?


----------



## motownbeard99

Most Of Those Who Thought Chuck Would Win Are The Same People Who Only Watch Baseball During The World Series.


----------



## HEATHCLIFFGI

motownbeard99 said:


> Most Of Those Who Thought Chuck Would Win Are The Same People Who Only Watch Baseball During The World Series.


yeah but baseball sucks


----------



## Highway61

motownbeard99 said:


> Most Of Those Who Thought Chuck Would Win Are The Same People Who Only Watch Baseball During The World Series.



Most of those who would berate others the way you wish to are those who don't know what words to capitalize and what words to leave in lowercase.


----------



## Highway61

Alright, goodnight everyone.


----------



## motownbeard99

* For all words typed in capital letters, the first letter is capital and the others are not. Try it for yourself sweetheart.


----------



## Zipgun21

Another phoney money maker. I have seen Chuck take harder shots from a girl. Oh let me guess Dana re-match right....F the UFC I'm done with this phoney crap! I didn't like what Don King had to offer with the HW Ranks. I don't care for the UFC lately.

P.T. Barum had it right... there is a sucker born everyday!


----------



## BBMartial

*...*

.... like i said earlyer in this forum i was wondering why everyone was so confident in chuck now he lost =( i still want a rematch but congratulations to rampage hes one hell of a striker


----------



## kiser

"are those who don't know what words to capitalize and what words to leave in lowercase."


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Rampage is a beast, you can say that wasn't a hard punch, but it came out of nowhere and cought Chuck WAY offgaurd and in a bad spot, right on the side of the jaw, night-night Chuck, hello new champ.


----------



## onyx2002

Oh.... ya... 
booyah....
Bout damn time we saw whats up with over-rated iceman !!!


----------



## Fedor>all

*Wow..*

Way to go Rampage, I thought the fight would have gone on longer. He out counter-punched a master counter-puncher.

I was at the bar watching it, and the place was absolutely packed and people were cheering for Rampage. It's just funny though because I moved around and talked to a lot of people and asked them if they saw the first fight and they said "No." So I asked why they wanted Jackson to win and they didn't have an answer for me..

I've experienced the ignorant fans first hand, and I'm already seeing the negative aspects of the sport becoming popular. Luckily I was with friends that knew their stuff so it wasn't too bad, but I did hear people picking Rampage because he was black...which was kind of weird:sarcastic12: 

I was pretty shocked with the Dean of Mean's fight, both fighters knocked to the ground in under a minute, that was definitely an upset in my books. Alexander is a very dangerous striker and Jardine should have tried taking him to the ground after he felt those haymakers over Keith's clinch.

Overall, I was satisfied with UFC 71, and wish Chris Leben the best "somewhere the competition is easier."

Excuse me if I'm coming off as a drunken asshole, because quite frankly, I am.:thumb01:


----------



## IRISH

Being a fan for years I was shocked when Joe Rogan kept saying American fans may never of heard of Dan Henderson ? Was he kidding or being serious ?


----------



## speedythief

The UFC seems to be figuring out that it is time to get out of Vegas for a while. The fans there are spoiled rotten. Get out of that desert shithole for a year or so and hope that when you do come back, they might appreciate it.


----------



## SJJNAMARTIN

NirVTEC said:


> Did you guys not see the Rampage Shogun fight?
> This is going to be 1 st round KO by Chuck!
> When they battled before....it was not the Chuck we see fight now.
> Rampage is a LUCK fighter....nothing more nothing less!


Thats ok you just got the name switched around, I do it all the time....LOL


----------



## aw11111

Quinton won but acted like a classless boob afterwards IMO. That's what I was afraid of, we'd get a high profile winner that acts like a cartoon character just when the sport is getting some serious traction in the larger sporting world. I'm sure he'll help build respect for the sport. Well, at least he'll bring in more of the professional wrestlin' fans and pump up the pay per view take for Dana.


----------



## Kameleon

*I'm a little buzzed right now but Rampage dominated Liddell and all I have to say is congratulations. :thumb01: Keith Jardine got KO'd which I didn't see coming. I was pulling for Burkman but pretty much new Karo was going to get the win. I'm glad Terry Martin won over Ivan and same goes for Dim Thomas. I was also rooting for Leben but we all saw what happened there.*


----------



## kc1983

Ughh this was such an upset! I am a big Liddell fan but I had a gut feeling he was going to lose...I can't stand Rampage.. he's irritating and annoying with his stupid howling. The only time I like seeing Rampage is when he is on the receiving end of knees to the face. Where's Shogun at!?


----------



## vorlx

Wow... Overall a pretty good event. I really didn't think Liddell was going to get knocked out. That was crazy. I am really happy for the division. It's been a great year.


----------



## BigRandy

I hate leben and I believe post fight, he once again showed me it is justified, but I have to say, he was robbed tonight. He was the busier of the two fighters throughout the fight. and I dont think starnes did enough to have won. Then again, starnes said the same thing. But disrespecting the judges after the fight like that, o that was a smart career move. Better never leave it in the judges hands again, or hope they are more mature than you


----------



## k4lnamja

anyone have a link for the fight video?


----------



## FizzKick

It's all good to be an MMA fan that wanted Chuck to win...I'm sure many of those guys would be the first to admit they're dissapointed but their boy got caught.

But if you're just bitter about anyone mentioning the fact that Ramp just beat Chuck....doing to him what Chuck said he would do to Ramp...then you're clearly just someone who swallowed a load of hype without questioning. Taking some initiative and looking into MMA you would have realised there are fighters who are capable of finishing Chuck as Ramp has proved twice now.

Stop waiting to be spoon fed by dana and your tv in general. 

Anyway Ramp deserved this props to him.


----------



## slapshot

motownbeard99 said:


> Most Of Those Who Thought Chuck Would Win Are The Same People Who Only Watch Baseball During The World Series.


Not really, I think chuck had a good chance at winning even now. I was a bit surprised that chuck fell for Jackson’s taunting him and goating him inside. I felt that chuck played right into his hands by moving forward and he should have done what he dose best and counter punched but O well. 

Jackson has always been a dangerous puncher but so is chuck so you cant count either of them out. There will be a rematch and when that comes around Im still not convinced Jackson will win. I just think you cant be sure with those two, they both hit so hard heh. 

Anyway I *think *the next fight Jackson will win also BUT chuck always has a chance.

At first when I saw the strike and chuck go down I thought he was hurt but not unconscious and felt it was stopped too fast but on the replay the slow motion really shows chuck was out and even though he recovered fast he still was not defending himself well ageist the three or four hammer fists so in the end I think McCarthy did a very good job stopping it when he did.


----------



## bobbo330

NirVTEC said:


> Did you guys not see the Rampage Shogun fight?
> This is going to be 1 st round KO by Chuck!
> When they battled before....it was not the Chuck we see fight now.
> Rampage is a LUCK fighter....nothing more nothing less!


Insert foot in mouth...


----------



## Josh3239

k4lnamja said:


> anyone have a link for the fight video?


YouTube - UFC 71 - Quinton Jackson vs Chuck Liddell


----------



## baz00ca

Josh3239 said:


> YouTube - UFC 71 - Quinton Jackson vs Chuck Liddell


thanks for the post. after several watches i am still convinced it was a great stoppage.


----------



## esv

No Surprise here, i knew rampage would win.


----------



## Deadpool

I guess this is why I didn't bet on the Liddell Rampage fight. Overall I made a profit on here so I can't complain really.


----------



## mrogi

So let me get this straight. Liddell is supposed to be the #1 Bad Ass in UFC. Rampage hears about this and after he stops laughing, he gets on a plane from Tokyo and knocks Liddell's ass out in no time flat. Wow!


----------



## baz00ca

mrogi said:


> So let me get this straight. Liddell is supposed to be the #1 Bad Ass in UFC. Rampage hears about this and after he stops laughing, he gets on a plane from Tokyo and knocks Liddell's ass out in no time flat. Wow!


thats not true. Quinton took a pitstop at WFA.


----------



## trench

All the boys owe me some money! Thanks Chuck for getting knocked out! You just earned me a couple hundred bucks!!! Odd were 5 to 1!!! HEEE HAAAA!!!!!:wink03:


----------



## daitrong

Anyone who's been following MMA the past several years could have predicted this. Chuck's fighting style is the same when he first fought rampage in japan. He still has no ground skills, doesn't utilize his knees and kicks enough (probably to avoid a take down) He's been relying on his "godly" striking abilities. What a joke, if he would have spent the past couple of years adding more arsenals to his side instead of being spoon fed his fights, tonight might have been different. 

All rampage needed to do tonight was follow the game plan in the first fight 4 years ago, to win. In fact i think the rampage back then would still beat chuck liddell today. 




motownbeard99 said:


> Most Of Those Who Thought Chuck Would Win Are The Same People Who Only Watch Baseball During The World Series.


----------



## customgtp

Im really suprised. I watched the "fight" over and over again and I gotta tell ya, that hit Chuck took....not that hard at all. and we all have seen him get hit by the best. I am REALLY shocked that a slap on the chin knocked him to the ground....if you have it recorded...watch it in slow motion


----------



## Josh3239

customgtp said:


> Im really suprised. I watched the "fight" over and over again and I gotta tell ya, that hit Chuck took....not that hard at all. and we all have seen him get hit by the best. I am REALLY shocked that a slap on the chin knocked him to the ground....if you have it recorded...watch it in slow motion


That "slap" was a well timed counter that hit, Chuck didn't see coming and it hit him square on the button. I suggest you get onto youtube.com or something and watch that again.



daitrong said:


> Anyone who's been following MMA the past several years could have predicted this. Chuck's fighting style is the same when he first fought rampage in japan. He still has no ground skills, doesn't utilize his knees and kicks enough (probably to avoid a take down) He's been relying on his "godly" striking abilities. What a joke, if he would have spent the past couple of years adding more arsenals to his side instead of being spoon fed his fights, tonight might have been different.
> 
> All rampage needed to do tonight was follow the game plan in the first fight 4 years ago, to win. In fact i think the rampage back then would still beat chuck liddell today.


Repped!


----------



## customgtp

I watched it in HD on my plasma. I watched it over and over from every angle. NOT youtube. I watched it. i know what i saw.


----------



## mrogi

*Rampage Jackson*: The Ice Breaker


----------



## customgtp

watch the fight from the front. it is not that hard of a punch to put him down...sorry. do you remember the mohamed ali fight. some fighters take a dive for money. THAT HIT WAS NOT THAT HARD!!!!


----------



## Josh3239

customgtp said:


> I watched it in HD on my plasma. I watched it over and over from every angle. NOT youtube. I watched it. i know what i saw.


I watched on a +50 inch TV on HD. But w/e you wanna believe.


----------



## bimmu

The way his head snapped there, I'd say it was a pretty hard punch. Definitely not stopped too early too. Chucks arms went down to his sides, he was out of it.


----------



## davman7

I was thinking the same thing after watching it a couple of times and watching the interviews after. One of chuck's coaches in the backgrouund is telling him how to act in the interview after the fight right before the interview starts. I have hated Chuck Liddell from the beginning and wanted rampage to win, however the whole fight looks a little sketchy to me.


----------



## customgtp

I just know what I saw. I recorded it on my DVR. I watched it frame by frame, slow motion, and every angle. I feel what ever I feel...yes. Just saying. Take a look is all I ask and dont do it on youtube. Im done. you guys have fun with with the next 2 Rampage/Liddell fights. you know there will be 2 more.

Later


----------



## slapshot

customgtp said:


> I watched it in HD on my plasma. I watched it over and over from every angle. NOT youtube. I watched it. i know what i saw.


If you hit someone just right there's a nerve in the jaw that gets pinched and will create a flash KO, meaning its not the type of KO you get from a power shot IE the brain touching the skull. 

I've done this in a bar fight once. I was sitting at a table after a argument with a guy and saw him walk up and sit on a garbage can behind me so I kept him in my peripheral vision, when he stuck his foot in the back of my chair to push me off I just flicked a right hand jab at him and it just barely made contact. from the impact I felt on my hand from his jaw I was sure was in trouble because it was SO lite he was behind me and he was a good size guy so I was a bit worried but as I was standing up he fell forward onto the ground. He was conscious before he hit the ground and knocked my chair over trying to catch his fall. 

I’m not what I would consider a bad ass fighter by any means, I just know you dont have to bring a lot of force behind a punch if you hit someone just right.


----------



## mrogi

If you have ever watched a fight from ringside you know it is impossible to accurately judge the impact or power of a punch by watching it on TV.


----------



## taadland

customgtp said:


> Im really suprised. I watched the "fight" over and over again and I gotta tell ya, that hit Chuck took....not that hard at all. and we all have seen him get hit by the best. I am REALLY shocked that a slap on the chin knocked him to the ground....if you have it recorded...watch it in slow motion


he got hit flush on the chin. strait up. he was bout to recover om the ground too, but you know what for two punches he was out and mccarthy had to stop it. even chuck said he got caught. and quinton would of said you got your ass whooped. hey, jackson was more agressive for real.. he won the fight. end of story, and i had a hunch he would. i still think chuck is the superior fighter, but jackson had the pimp juice worrking for him. QJ what what


----------



## Shieldbreaker

I'm an Icebreaker...it's what I do.
and for everyone yelling BOO....that's what your breath smells like....BOO-BOO!

I'd like to give Randy a virtual high-five right now...SMACK!

When Rampage had chuck on the ground he knocked him out with an elbow and punch combo...then woke him back up w/two more punches...lol.


----------



## mrogi

The best asswhuppin since the US beat Japan in WW2


----------



## motownbeard99

I guess everyone forgot chuck got his ass kicked in 03 by rampage. rampage also beat randleman. i mean, who really thought chuck was going to win? i guess the media does a lot with its pawns.


----------



## Kadeebe

Liddel has always had one huge opening in his defense. He always keeps his left hand low for some reason and when he pulled away from Quinton he kept it low. Quinton fought a smart fight, he made the counter puncher attack first and countered him. He threw like five punches in all before he caught chuck. he just stood there hands up waiting. He Chuck liddeled chuck liddel. He earned it I guess. QJ had a gameplan and exicuted it. underdogs are learning that when they go against the top dog their styles are so easy to see by that time. just do your homework and kick some ass.


----------



## thromback

customgtp said:


> watch the fight from the front. it is not that hard of a punch to put him down...sorry. do you remember the mohamed ali fight. some fighters take a dive for money. THAT HIT WAS NOT THAT HARD!!!!


It doesn't matter how hard it is, if you hit somebody in a knockout spot, like the jaw, then they are going down no matter what. Boxers take more hits due to the padding on the gloves, anybody getting hit there would have been knocked out. Technique can be stronger than power.


----------



## Kentucky42420

liveson777 said:


> I really wish they would let Rampage get his feel back cause he didnt look good against Eastman.... im pretty sure Chuck is gonna bash him not a chuck fan but just dosent seem like hes ready to fight chuck


LoL. I am a big Chuck fan. Rampage made quick work of Chuck. no problems. I am still trying to get a grip on it.


----------



## Kentucky42420

mrogi said:


> The best asswhuppin since the US beat Japan in WW2


Wasnt that good. Would have loved to see it go at least 3 rounds. Chuck got caught. Wasnt his night. Rampage has been waiting a long time for this. it would have been tough to beat rampage no matter who you are. He was ready and chuck had a lot of pressure on him to beat a ready man. Not a good night for chuck. BTW Chuck is 37 years old and QJ is only 28. Changing of the guards usually comes with age. Chuck has the perfect style for QJ to beat. Randy C was in chucks face not afraid of his fists and beat him down. QJ same thing. Dont be afraid to get hit by Chuck and your chances of winning are better. may not always work but your chances are better lol


----------



## Damone

Thoughts...

Karo is awesome. Of course, he takes the FOTN honors, and really, who the hell is shocked about that?

Salaverry getting thrown sucked, as I like Ivan and don't give a shit about Terry Martin.

Jardine goes down hard, and takes an illegal knee for his troubles. Sucks to be the Dean, and it sucks for the people who actually picked Jardine (Me).

Liddell goes down hard. I picked Liddell, but I'm glad to see the division get even more exciting with a new batch of challengers for the new champ. Props to Rampage as he basically threw Chuck off his game. Hendo vs Rampage will be good, and I'm picking Hendo.


----------



## slapshot

Kentucky42420 said:


> Wasnt that good. Would have loved to see it go at least 3 rounds. Chuck got caught. Wasnt his night. Rampage has been waiting a long time for this. it would have been tough to beat rampage no matter who you are. He was ready and chuck had a lot of pressure on him to beat a ready man. Not a good night for chuck. BTW Chuck is 37 years old and QJ is only 28. Changing of the guards usually comes with age. Chuck has the perfect style for QJ to beat. Randy C was in chucks face not afraid of his fists and beat him down. QJ same thing. Dont be afraid to get hit by Chuck and your chances of winning are better. may not always work but your chances are better lol


Did you see the couture fights? Because you're analyses is off by a mile. 
Randy didn’t beat chuck down. it was more of a schooling in technique and Chuck just could not stop Randy’s takedowns. Chuck did learn from that fight and came back and beat down Randy twice so heh. 

The thing that makes Jackson a hard fight for chuck is chuck is just too one dimensional and rampage is one of the only strikers that can hit harder than chuck, he’s also faster than chuck so its a hard fight for him. 

I just cant see why he made the choice to start stepping forward making rampage the counter puncher and imo playing right into his hands.


----------



## kawc50

Did you guys see Chuck pull his arm away from Dana White after the fight. Chuck looks like he is pissed at him. I wonder what about I thought they was pretty good friends.

Maybe this time Dana put his money on Jackson instead of Chuck


----------



## Green Beret

It just didnt seem like the same chuck. I seen him take alot harder and more solid puches than that before. I think Rampage took him out of his game. There will be a re-match and liddel will knock him out. But he will have to wait till Dan henderson knocks out jackson, Then liddel will fight henderson, Then itll be Lideel VS. Jackson part 2!


----------



## Green Beret

slapshot said:


> Did you see the couture fights? Because you're analyses is off by a mile.
> Randy didn’t beat chuck down. it was more of a schooling in technique and Chuck just could not stop Randy’s take downs. Chuck did learn from that fight and came back and beat down Randy twice so heh.
> 
> The thing that makes Jackson a hard fight for chuck is chuck is just too one dimensional and rampage is one of the only strikers that can hit harder than chuck, he’s also faster than chuck so its a hard fight for him.
> 
> I just cant see why he made the choice to start stepping forward making rampage the counter puncher and imo playing right into his hands.


Totally Agree. He played right into jackson's game with wanting chuck to come at him....Well chuck had the belt so he should of made jackson come to him.

And it was the elbow that knocked him out, The punch is what started it all tho.


----------



## mrogi

The day before the fight Chuck was still trying to drop weight. On fight night Chuck's stomach was protruding like he just ate a Christmas goose. Chuck got old and tired in the Octagon last night.


----------



## deanmzi

All it takes is one good shot and Chuck got caught - his style is much like Leben's - hands low - he waits for the counter, but what we saw is a fight against a strong fighter in Jackson who if he lands one then there is no option for a counter. I wonder if White will give Chuck an immediate rematch. I was thinking how about Bisping vs Chuck, and then Wandy vs Jackson, although Wandy vs Chuck would be pretty interesting too.


----------



## deanmzi

yeah, I was kinda thinking samething - I wonder if Chuck hasn't gotten a little soft with the training lately, good life going to his head, etc..


----------



## Damone

> All it takes is one good shot and Chuck got caught - his style is much like Leben's - hands low - he waits for the counter, but what we saw is a fight against a strong fighter in Jackson who if he lands one then there is no option for a counter. I wonder if White will give Chuck an immediate rematch. I was thinking how about Bisping vs Chuck, and then Wandy vs Jackson, although Wandy vs Chuck would be pretty interesting too.


I could see them doing Hendo vs Rampage and Wandy vs Chuck.


----------



## daitrong

Kadeebe said:


> He earned it I guess. QJ had a gameplan and exicuted it. underdogs are learning that when they go against the top dog their styles are so easy to see by that time. just do your homework and kick some ass.


Don't act like chuck didn't do his homework on QJ. He's been beat down bad in the first fight and i seriously don't think he went into the fight thinking he won't win. QJ has 26 MMA fights and that's more than enough for Chuck liddell to study with. QJ is simply the superior fighter. Back then it took QJ over 10 minutes to defeat Chuck, he's improved since then and took it home this time in under 2 minutes. 

If i only watch UFC, i think i would have been impressed with chuck's fights...but the fact of the matter is that there are so many better fights all over the world ( pride ) that can easily make quick work of chuck. The media imo has hyped up chuck so much that everyone who's new to MMA think chuck's invincible.


----------



## taiwnezboi

daitrong said:


> Don't act like chuck didn't do his homework on QJ. He's been beat down bad in the first fight and i seriously don't think he went into the fight thinking he won't win. QJ has 26 MMA fights and that's more than enough for Chuck liddell to study with. QJ is simply the superior fighter. Back then it took QJ over 10 minutes to defeat Chuck, he's improved since then and took it home this time in under 2 minutes.
> 
> If i only watch UFC, i think i would have been impressed with chuck's fights...but the fact of the matter is that there are so many better fights all over the world ( pride ) that can easily make quick work of chuck. The media imo has hyped up chuck so much that everyone who's new to MMA think chuck's invincible.


Great post. Repped.


----------



## taadland

i had jackson for the simple fact that he is more hungry in this point of his career. fact is everyone knows what happend, chuck (a counter puncher) got countered. chuck has taken bigger shots, he took bigger shots from rampage the first time they faught but not right on the button like this time. the elbow punch combo that put chuck away was very nice too. rampage has the best ground and pound in the game, better than tito. if rampage could have elbowed chuck to the head in pride he would have really ****ed him up. to say the media over hypes chuck is absurd. that was his forth loss. and really it was the first real challenge liddell has had in a while. can you say WAKE UP CALL! he has it in him to rattle off another 8 victories in a row. and to say chuck is 37 and old is also a stretch, you don't loose power. chuck wanted it to end by knock out in the first round and he got his wish, he should have wanted it to go to the 3rd round like quinton did and chuck's odds of a knock out then would have went way up, jackson gets tired.. ie. wanderlei..


----------



## FightFan_

Iceman got KTFO'ed. We all know _anything_ can and will happen in MMA. But on this night QJ had his sh1t together. Would have liked to see it go further but hey, the 450 dollars I made off the fight makes up for it.:thumb01: 
Gonna have to agree with the media hype for Chuck making him out to be invincible. Money line was _WAY_ off.


----------



## Artful Dodger

haha boy was I wrong.....Well done Rampage, he was awsome last night awooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## RHYNO2K

I just gotta say that this PPV was WAY more better than Nations Collide, great fights, (I wish that every fight that ends in decision would be like the Karo fight), upsets (Houston Alexander), and a great Main Event, I hope the hype UFC is getting after this PPV increases, cause it deserves it (specially for the Jackson vs Hendo fight)


----------



## Damone

Karo's one of the only fighters that I always want to see go to a decision. Seriously, the longer I see Karo throwing fools, the better.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive

FightFan_ said:


> Iceman got KTFO'ed. We all know _anything_ can and will happen in MMA. But on this night QJ had his sh1t together. Would have liked to see it go further but hey, the 450 dollars I made off the fight makes up for it.:thumb01:
> Gonna have to agree with the media hype for Chuck making him out to be invincible. Money line was _WAY_ off.


No kidding, I think those Vegas odds makers knew something and sold the opposite .... its a con game .... look at how Rampage dominated Chuck a few years ago, would you really expect that much of a difference? Chuck's history ....


----------



## Slick_Fugitive

daitrong said:


> Don't act like chuck didn't do his homework on QJ. He's been beat down bad in the first fight and i seriously don't think he went into the fight thinking he won't win. QJ has 26 MMA fights and that's more than enough for Chuck liddell to study with. QJ is simply the superior fighter. Back then it took QJ over 10 minutes to defeat Chuck, he's improved since then and took it home this time in under 2 minutes.
> 
> If i only watch UFC, i think i would have been impressed with chuck's fights...but the fact of the matter is that there are so many better fights all over the world ( pride ) that can easily make quick work of chuck. The media imo has hyped up chuck so much that everyone who's new to MMA think chuck's invincible.


Good post ... I agree, Chuck is much too hyped, but MMA needs its poster boy, unfortunately for Chuck, Quinton is going to spoil his future ... lucks up, Chuck


----------



## hughesSucks

Lol I laugh at all you fools who kept ranting about how lidell is going to beat rampages ass, lol fools


----------



## beatdown1523

what was QJ's intro song??


----------



## baz00ca

beatdown1523 said:


> what was QJ's intro song??


it is called "rampage" it is by PAK


----------



## T.B.

beatdown1523 said:


> what was QJ's intro song??


How many more times are we gonna see this question asked?

DAMN, that has to be like the 20th time I've seen this question...I mean, look around the forum. We have info on this topic posted.

There's actually a WHOLE thread dedicated to entrance music.


----------



## Damone

Monotony runs strong in the UFC forum.


----------



## T.B.

Whatcha got for me Charles?


----------



## john_n

*Henderson and Rampage*

Does anyone else think that this matchup is a bit ridiculous? Honestly, I don't even think Henderson really deserved that title shot against Silva in first place. 
He lost to Minotoro and Arona, how did this put him in a spot of top contender? Shogun should have gotten the shot but he obviously cannot fight silva considering that he is his protege. Furthermore, Silva was just F$#(ed up by CroCop and didn't quite have it together, you could see how slow and tentative he was in the fight. Even so, if they had fought under japan rules, Henderson would have recieved some knees to the head or soccer kicks for sure. 
Now they're lining henderson up for three titles? He should first have to fight Shogun, the number one contender, period. Some people are silly enough to place shogun as the underdog when he walked through Arona and Minotaro - well maybe not so much minotoro, but Arona sure as hell didn't stand a chance.
Ideally rampage is NOT the best contender for two titles either. As much as I enjoy the rampage, we all know that he is not the best - as evident by the thorough whoopin he recieved from silva, shogun, and his controversial descision win against Ninja. Rampage is the man, but he didn't return to pride for a reason called the chute boxing team. 
This seems like a marketing ploy. Dana has a new marketable champion in Rampage, who stands a hell of a better chance against Henderson than he does against Shogun, especially by pride rules. 

Which ever the Rampage/Henderson fight goes, neither will be ranked number 1 in my book until they fight Shogun and win.


----------



## joeyc37

haha i told yall rampage was gonna do it!! in the words of dana " if rampage beats chuck for the lhw title, his life will change" ... good looks for rampage, and to the fools saying he didnt deserve it, ima say this with great pleasure CHUCK GOT KNOCKED THE **** OUT!! haha later


----------



## Damone

john_n said:


> Does anyone else think that this matchup is a bit ridiculous? Honestly, I don't even think Henderson really deserved that title shot against Silva in first place.
> He lost to Minotoro and Arona, how did this put him in a spot of top contender? Shogun should have gotten the shot but he obviously cannot fight silva considering that he is his protege. Furthermore, Silva was just F$#(ed up by CroCop and didn't quite have it together, you could see how slow and tentative he was in the fight. Even so, if they had fought under japan rules, Henderson would have recieved some knees to the head or soccer kicks for sure.
> Now they're lining henderson up for three titles? He should first have to fight Shogun, the number one contender, period. Some people are silly enough to place shogun as the underdog when he walked through Arona and Minotaro - well maybe not so much minotoro, but Arona sure as hell didn't stand a chance.
> Ideally rampage is NOT the best contender for two titles either. As much as I enjoy the rampage, we all know that he is not the best - as evident by the thorough whoopin he recieved from silva, shogun, and his controversial descision win against Ninja. Rampage is the man, but he didn't return to pride for a reason called the chute boxing team.
> This seems like a marketing ploy. Dana has a new marketable champion in Rampage, who stands a hell of a better chance against Henderson than he does against Shogun, especially by pride rules.
> 
> Which ever the Rampage/Henderson fight goes, neither will be ranked number 1 in my book until they fight Shogun and win.


It's Pride, they never paid that much attention to logic. They thought Silva was going to run through Hendo (Because that's what he did in their first fight), and keep his title. Well, they were wrong about that.

Oh well, it doesn't matter now. Hopefully Shogun comes in. Sokky, as well.


----------



## joeyc37

joeyc37 said:


> new champ on saturday folks! my prediction is rampage t.k.o late in the first early in the second


 lmao oh yea, i was pretty much dead on with my prediction the day i posted that


----------



## Simba

chuck is a great fighter and he'll get a chance to prove it again...this time i had to go with Rampage cause of chuck's disrespectful remarks about Boxing on TV. Im a boxer who love the UFC & respect MMA fighters. Chuck has been the best for so long cause of he's boxing skills & boxing's ring control & foot work...i cant remember the last time i seen this proclaimed "kick-boxer" use he's legs & he's gonna dis the thoughest,most physically demanding sport in the world is a disgrace! Rampage on the other hand when asked said he has much respect for boxers & reckon that the UFC is way much safer than boxing fights...to date even with all the blood & spectacular KO's, no fighter has never been killed in MMA...


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

Simba said:


> chuck is a great fighter and he'll get a chance to prove it again...this time i had to go with Rampage cause of chuck's disrespectful remarks about Boxing on TV. Im a boxer who love the UFC & respect MMA fighters. Chuck has been the best for so long cause of he's boxing skills & boxing's ring control & foot work...i cant remember the last time i seen this proclaimed "kick-boxer" use he's legs & he's gonna dis the thoughest,most physically demanding sport in the world is a disgrace! Rampage on the other hand when asked said he has much respect for boxers & reckon that the UFC is way much safer than boxing fights...to date even with all the blood & spectacular KO's, no fighter has never been killed in MMA...


Boxing only worked for Chuck, because the threat of a kick and takedown defense exists. Otherwise Chuck wouldn't have been able to use boxing skills. Oh, and here is a news flash for ya "Boxing IS NOT the thoughest,most physically demanding sport in the world" That is a joke! And Floyd Mayweather knows it too, thats why he pussied out when he saw Sherk sitting ringside. Don't get me wrong here, I like boxing, but don't put it on a pedestal like it's the be all, end all. :fight03:


----------



## BrutalKO

*Congrats to Rampage*

...Nice KO win for Jackson. Even though I picked Liddell to win, he deserves to be Champion. He's earned the right to be Champion, since Wanderlie's vicious knees stopped QJ twice from getting a title...lol. Chuck has Tito's number, like Quinton has Chuck's number,like Wanderlie Silva has Jackson's number. Maybe that's how it goes. So many changes in the divisions. Chuck/Quinton 2 might go down as the biggest upset of the year. My pick so far this year would have to be Gonzaga's brutal highkick KO over Cro-Cop. Chuck was not in his game at all and Rampage controlled the center of the Octagon the whole time. QJ has De la Hoya's former boxing trainer. Rampage looked awesome. He is completely well rounded. Now comes the true test of the former Champion Chuck and his quest to get the belt back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Josh3239

Call me crazy but I don't think Wanderlei has Rampage's #. Wanderlei is coming off 2 KO losses and Rampage just won the biggest fight of his career and is clearly improving. And both times Rampage was so close to win until he got caught in the MT clinch. I wouldn't count Rampage out if they have a third fight (which'll probably happen in the UFC).


----------



## ebonics-lover

*Henderson*

I totally agree. Why the **** did they bring this red neck and have him go straight for the title? I can't stand him. If he fought Chuck he would certainly take the belt. I do hope Rampage is not gonna give it away.


----------



## danielrm2

ebonics-lover said:


> I totally agree. Why the **** did they bring this red neck and have him go straight for the title? I can't stand him. If he fought Chuck he would certainly take the belt. I do hope Rampage is not gonna give it away.


how the hell is Henderson a *******? He's from So Cal and he don't even look like a *******, unless you think all white people are ********. Hendo is a bad ass fighter. He's got excellent stand up and wrestling skills. Watch his fights, I don't recall him getting knocked out in any fights. All the fights he lost are really close and also, he has won so many fights against so many great fighters. You odviously have no clue what the hell you're talking about. Rampage is good but he isn't the ****. Wanderlei Silva knocked his ass out cold in Pride. Rampage got his ass beat a couple of times in Pride if you didn't know. I think Rampage and Henderson's going to be real close. They're both excellent fighters.


----------



## danielrm2

BrutalKO said:


> ...Nice KO win for Jackson. Even though I picked Liddell to win, he deserves to be Champion. He's earned the right to be Champion, since Wanderlie's vicious knees stopped QJ twice from getting a title...lol. Chuck has Tito's number, like Quinton has Chuck's number,like Wanderlie Silva has Jackson's number. Maybe that's how it goes. So many changes in the divisions. Chuck/Quinton 2 might go down as the biggest upset of the year. My pick so far this year would have to be Gonzaga's brutal highkick KO over Cro-Cop. Chuck was not in his game at all and Rampage controlled the center of the Octagon the whole time. QJ has De la Hoya's former boxing trainer. Rampage looked awesome. He is completely well rounded. Now comes the true test of the former Champion Chuck and his quest to get the belt back.:thumbsup:


Jackson's style works well against Liddell, Silva's style works well against Jackson....etc. 
Cro Cop and Gonzaga.......Cro Cop just got caught off guard. You can tell because he had his hands down most of the fight. I'm sure Cro Cop can beat him next time around though.


----------



## HexRei

ebonics-lover said:


> I totally agree. Why the **** did they bring this red neck and have him go straight for the title? I can't stand him. If he fought Chuck he would certainly take the belt. I do hope Rampage is not gonna give it away.


I dunno, maybe cause he has already fought in the UFC and holds two belts in Pride? Also, he's no more a ******* than Randy Couture is.


----------



## beatdown1523

baz00ca said:


> it is called "rampage" it is by PAK




thanks man


----------



## Davisty69

ebonics-lover said:


> I totally agree. Why the **** did they bring this red neck and have him go straight for the title? I can't stand him. If he fought Chuck he would certainly take the belt. I do hope Rampage is not gonna give it away.


This is just stupid. Bad troll attempt. We are all now dumber for having read this and may God have mercy on your soul. :bye02:


----------



## danielrm2

The dude calls Hendo a ******* and his name's "ebonics-lover", let me guess........a black guy who talks shit on white people.


----------



## raymardo

Here's who Chuck should fight next.


----------



## Damone

Besides, it's Matt Lindland who wants to be the ******* out of the bunch.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

ebonics-lover said:


> I totally agree. Why the **** did they bring this red neck and have him go straight for the title? I can't stand him. If he fought Chuck he would certainly take the belt. I do hope Rampage is not gonna give it away.


Great another 1 post wonder boy :sarcastic12:. 
Oh an he be likin' dat ebonix sh1t too. I hada ax him wheah he be at.


----------



## mrogi

It dont matter who they put in the cage with Rampage; he will kick some ass. His annihilation of Chuck Liddell was breathtaking. The last time I saw a beatdown like that...Colonel Tibbets was flying the Enola Gay over Japan.


----------



## BazDaManUk

every fighter has someone that will have their no. it jus seems rampage has chuck's no. but you can tell by liddell's last few fights, that he doesn't really kill it in the gym, he's known to drink like crazy and wouldn't suprise me of he's taking some shit but he's just living the lifestyle that the top fighters get drawn into


----------



## mrogi

The WWF may not be real but at least you know the PPV main event will be longer that 45 seconds.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

mrogi said:


> The WWF may not be real but at least you know the PPV main event will be longer that 45 seconds.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I go to the movies and know how long they are going to last too. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Damone

Jackson & Liddell should've traded chair shots, and took table bumps.


----------



## Stapler

It did last longer than 45 seconds. It lasted 1 minute and 53 seconds.

Rampage didn't really beat Chuck down either.. Chuck got caught.

Now their first fight, he beat Chuck down.


----------



## taadland

Nick_V03 said:


> It did last longer than 45 seconds. It lasted 1 minute and 53 seconds.
> 
> Rampage didn't really beat Chuck down either.. Chuck got caught.
> 
> Now their first fight, he beat Chuck down.


not to take anything away from chuck but in the majority of his fights somebody is getting caught with one of his wild punches. and when rampage was ontop of chuck giving that puch elbow elbow punch combo, he was getting beat down. to be the man you gotta beat the man, and chuck has yet to beat the man quinton rampage jackson. if chuck and wanderlei go at it it will be the same result. these guys aren't tito ortiz, or renato sobral, jeremy horn, or vernon white. his fights with randy were impressive but the top flight guys from pride have more skills that just wild swinging and great take down defense. and we didn't even have to see if jackson could get past that take down defense (which he did the first time they faught) for a big slam cause he ko'd chuck. and don't ever bring wwf or wwe or whatever the **** it is into mma forums, that shit is for the birds.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

taadland said:


> and don't ever bring wwf or wwe or whatever the **** it is into mma forums, that shit is for the birds.


Ha..LMAO..I like thi guy already! WWF, WWE, TNT....It all sucks wang! :tongue01:


----------



## Toxie

I'm hoping there's gonna be a rematch between Rampage and Liddell. Should be really interesting


----------



## mvi222

*Problem: Chuck's Style*

I was surprised how quickly Chuck was taken out...but not shocked at the outcome. Although I was rooting for Chuck, Rampage was better. W.silva knocked out Rampage,because he was aggressive. Chuck is a counter-puncher which allows Rampage to fight his own fight...to constantly attack. For Chuck to win he will have to kick the hell out of Rampages legs, and attack....then you will see his hand raised. People have beaten Rampage by attacking him.


----------



## ebonics-lover

Anyone who says is surprised Rampage knocked out Chuck is retarded. Yes it was very quick and I expected it around 2nd round possibly by ground'n'pound but surely Rampage. Rampage is a different fighter now and I think now he would take out Wanderlei just as Wandy is not the same fighter he used to be. I think he's not ready for Shogun yet though. I'm also afraid that red neck Henderson might take his belt which sucks because Ramaoge is the coolest guy in UFC today.


----------



## ebonics-lover

Damn I didn't even know I made some haters already here. That's awesome. Let's start the internet war! By the way, I am whiter than the whitest retard here straight from Central/Northern Europe. Fedor is just above the rest but one must be truly retarded (being a fan of MMA)not to like Rampage. Those who think Henderson doesn't look like a red neck must be ******** themselves or have their eyes checked or simply undergo a lobotomy. You feelin me?


----------



## turd

BazDaManUk said:


> every fighter has someone that will have their no. it jus seems rampage has chuck's no. but you can tell by liddell's last few fights, that he doesn't really kill it in the gym, he's known to drink like crazy and wouldn't suprise me of he's taking some shit but he's just living the lifestyle that the top fighters get drawn into


I DONT RECALL any "real" champs getting caught up in those problems:confused02: ...WANDY, FEDOR, BIG NOG, HENDO ETC.


----------



## Josh3239

Doesn't matter, its all made up. 

Before the fight Hackleman said when Chuck has a fight he is all business, trains great, and the camp doesn't let fame get to Chuck's head. Chuck said before the fight the fame doesn't bother him and he is training hard and good.

Suddenly he loses and he never trained and only partied. I smell BS!

Good point turd.


----------



## gwabblesore

Josh3239 said:


> Doesn't matter, its all made up.
> 
> Before the fight Hackleman said when Chuck has a fight he is all business, trains great, and the camp doesn't let fame get to Chuck's head. Chuck said before the fight the fame doesn't bother him and he is training hard and good.
> 
> Suddenly he loses and he never trained and only partied. I smell BS!
> 
> Good point turd.


Dude the fact that he said he was training hard before the fight is irrelevant. Absolutely _everyone_ says that before a fight whether they actually did train hard or not.


----------



## Grotty

WTF difference does it make how Liddell trained for?, he got KTFO, he didnt need to train to know how to guard after throwing a body shot he just got caught simple as that!, i am a Liddell fan but i will start having second thoughts he if starts making excuses up for losing.
If he didnt train properly tough [email protected] he lost and he needs to deal with that and think wether he really wants to fight or not and realise he is a human being and no matter how great he was /is/ can be , he needs to show a little humility and get back to being the badass he once was.


----------



## gwabblesore

Grotty said:


> WTF difference does it make how Liddell trained for?, he got KTFO, he didnt need to train to know how to guard after throwing a body shot he just got caught simple as that!, i am a Liddell fan but i will start having second thoughts he if starts making excuses up for losing.
> If he didnt train properly tough [email protected] he lost and he needs to deal with that and think wether he really wants to fight or not and realise he is a human being and no matter how great he was /is/ can be , he needs to show a little humility and get back to being the badass he once was.


It's mostly this forum making excuses for him, not Chuck.

Yeah people kind of over complicate this fight. Chuck threw a stupid body punch, didnt guard his face as he did it, and got hit on the button. Chuck doesnt have a glass chin either Id say that exact shot would have dropped a _lot_ of LHWs. Stupid rookie mistake and Im sure Chuck will learn from it.


----------



## BrutalKO

Final Conflict 2003...Silva over Jackson KO.....High Octane...the rematch...Silva over Jackson KO (Brutally)
Yes, that's having someone's number quite clearly. with the amount of points you have...I would have expected you to agree, and most everybody agrees Silva's 2 vicious KO's over Rampage say I have your number...


----------



## BrutalKO

BazDaManUK...look at who's getting popped for doping. Royce Gracie, Stephan Bonner, now Franca. Nick Diaz got popped for weed. No way Chuck is taking something..and never did he..way too much to risk..besides with the most consecutive KO's in MMA history (11), Chuck is just a natural fighter.


----------



## southpaw447

BrutalKO said:


> BazDaManUK...look at who's getting popped for doping. Royce Gracie, Stephan Bonner, now Franca. Nick Diaz got popped for weed. No way Chuck is taking something..and never did he..way too much to risk..besides with the most consecutive KO's in MMA history (11), Chuck is just a natural fighter.


When did franca test + for doping?


----------



## HexRei

southpaw447 said:


> When did franca test + for doping?


MMAFighting.com - Franca and Sherk test positive for steroids


----------



## BrutalKO

gee ebonics...I would bet you're black making a racist statement like that. Always gotta keep putting the whiteman down..it will catch up with you someday...and a taste of your own medicine is really gonna suck.


----------



## ebonics-lover

Racist comments..? hmm I guess I can learn something new ever day. How much are you willing to bet I'm black?


----------



## brownpimp88

Kay, I said I wouldn't warn in the other thread, but come on, UFC 71? CLOSED.


----------

